# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  2014, 2nd Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Sekiguchi Showa, Parent : BENIZAKURA.

## limjohan

2014, 2nd Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Sekiguchi Showa, Parent : BENIZAKURA.

Ikan akan tiba malam ini tgl 15 may 2014, bisa dilihat di koipalace, makaliwe. Jakarta barat.

Doorprize : Ticket Jakarta - Tokyo - Jakarta. (Singapore/Garuda/ANA/JAL)

Keterangan selanjutnya menyusul ya.... :Rockon:

----------


## ivanau

mantab om ditunggu kelanjutannya

----------


## rvidella

sekiguchi our favorite koi breeder

kemaren untuk beli batch ini ... group ornafish japan 7 orang dibayarin nginap di daerah tempat dia ... hotel dan akomodasi ditanggung oleh kakak beradik sekiguchi, takamitsu dan masayuki

pengalaman yang menyenangkan ...

ditutup .... "dodo san your fish got KOKUGYO Prize at Baby Koi Show" ....
thank you sekiguchi koi farm for givving me high prize @ JPN

----------


## rvidella

huahahaha sembari posting .... sembari mikir ... trend bozu akan berlanjut nih wkwkwkwkwkwkwkw


Other Sekiguchi Koi

----------


## darren febriano

Breeder favoritenya dodo nih.

----------


## rvidella

> Breeder favoritenya dodo nih.


very nice brothers ....  :Juggle:

----------


## owi

> huahahaha sembari posting .... sembari mikir ... trend bozu akan berlanjut nih wkwkwkwkwkwkwkw
> 
> 
> Other Sekiguchi Koi


keren showanya, GO dari size berapa?

----------


## jovie

Wowww... sekiguchi... layak ditunggu nih..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Breeder favorit saya nih.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

also love Seki.. beni strong

----------


## epoe

*No. 3 = Rp.1.500.000,-* dech ..............................

----------


## majin91

ditunggu kelanjutannya nih ^^

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *No. 3 = Rp.1.500.000,-* dech ..............................


Rp 1.550.000....

----------


## epoe

> Rp 1.550.000....


*wadoooooh, Rajaya Showa .*..................................................  ..................................................  ........ :Yo:

----------


## DTm

Ikutan ah tiga2nya 10jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

lah.... udah mulai toh??

iki pasti pake ilmu hitam, penerawangannya..  he he he....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

udah pada nggak tahan tho......

----------


## epoe

Karena ngga ada yang nawar ..................................



*udah ahh, ................................... Rp. 2jt.*  :Hail:

----------


## rvidella

hoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nyesel pajang .....  :Baby:

----------


## hendrawb

> Karena ngga ada yang nawar ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> *udah ahh, ................................... Rp. 2jt.*


Ikut om Epoe,  2,5 jt :Bump2:

----------


## owi

> Rp 1.550.000....


1.6 deh hehehe

----------


## fajarhto

Om Dodo bantu rekap ya..
No. 0, 2,5jt by hendrawb
No. 1, by
No. 2, by 
No. 3, 1,6jt by owi
Bungkus no. 1,2,3 , 10jt  by DTm ... ini free no.0 ya om Dodo ..

----------


## epoe

_ditimpain mulu nich .._..............., Ya udah _kalau ngga ada yang nawar : Rp. 3jt._

----------


## lankz

Dear suhu-suhu
Ini beneran udah mulai lelangnya..???

----------


## oasis

Mantabbb ommm epoe

----------


## fajarhto

Om Dodo bantu rekap ya..
 No. 0, 2,5jt by hendrawb
 No. 1, by
 No. 2, 3jt by epoe 
 No. 3, 1,6jt by owi
 Bungkus no. 1,2,3 , 10jt  by DTm ... ini free no.0 ya om Dodo .. 
koi-s dapat berapa ni om Dodo?

----------


## LDJ

Hahaha yo wes kasian no1 ga ada yang bid
Saya deh 1.5juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> _ditimpain mulu nich .._..............., Ya udah _kalau ngga ada yang nawar : Rp. 3jt._


3,5 jt buat yg ini

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Kapan mulai dan selesai nya nih.... perpanjangannya juga gimana nih ....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Banyak peminat om dodo .....

----------


## david_pupu

lelang lelong, wkwkwkwk

----------


## fajarhto

Om Dodo perlu bantuan untuk buka thread lelangnya ? siap nih untuk rekap2 aja mah bisa ..   :Target:

----------


## fajarhto

Tadi mampir ke koipalace ketemu sama om limjohan ... koi2-nya cakep2 ... kacamata nubie loh om ... dan sssst startnya bersahabat ..  :Ear:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Lama baget ni...

----------


## LDJ

> Lama baget ni...


Dipantau terus .. Hiyy

----------


## Ridwan sm

kapan nih..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Bubar-bubar.. kelamaan ni,...  :Cry:  :Cry:  bikin penasaran oiiii

----------


## hendrawb

> Bubar-bubar.. kelamaan ni,...  bikin penasaran oiiii


sabarrr om TWW, masih diberi 4 penampakan nya... 
yg lain lagi training di vat ...  :Peep:   :Yawn:

----------


## wahyukoi

Senin mulai om.dpt info dri om lim

----------


## limjohan

Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
*2* *Malam* menginap di SULLY RESORT-YOGA-SPA, Ubud-Bali.
*2 kg* JPD KOIFOOD SHORI, Japan, (GROW+COLOR) setiap peserta KC.
*2 kg*  ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM).

----------


## wen

> Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :
> *2* *Malam* menginap di SULLY RESORT-YOGA-SPA, Ubud-Bali.
> *2 kg* JPD KOIFOOD SHORI, Japan, (GROW+COLOR) setiap peserta KC.
> *2 kg*  ICHIBAN SILKWORM. (DRIED SILKWORM).


pictnya mana om?  :Becky:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

wkaka.. Om Wen juga lagi nunggu2x ni

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh om lj memang mantap👍👍👍👍 ikannya belon nongol hadiahnya udah ada😄

----------


## owi

[QUOTE=limjohan;408175]Hadiah sementara dari sponsor :

*2 kg* JPD KOIFOOD SHORI, Japan, (GROW+COLOR) setiap peserta KC.


mantep nih om semua peserta dapet

----------


## Elecson

Silkworm bukan semua dapat yah?

----------


## rvidella

:Help: 
manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa penampakannyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
 :Smash: 

ANA / JAL pleaseeeeeeeee bosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan SQ terus ....

----------


## limjohan

banyak yg kasih input, KC 6 bulan atau 12 bulan kah ?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> banyak yg kasih input, KC 6 bulan atau 12 bulan kah ?


12 bulan om....

----------


## Ady

Usul...10bln..wkt kois fest

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

10 Bulan Ok tuh..

----------


## limjohan

Test...test.... :Typing:

----------


## hero

6 bln,lbh cepat lbh baik cari yg hampir finish, juara 1-3 wajib daftar/ikut kois festival 2015....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Test...test....


no.1 ini, pasti nomor trbaik pilihan om lim...
atau..... jangan jangan, yg trbaik ada di nomor lainnya....  mantab...

----------


## owi

> Test...test....


bid 2 juta om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ya 10bln , sekalian penjurian live by sekiguchi di 9th kois .. Mantap

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Ya 10bln , sekalian penjurian live by sekiguchi di 9th kois .. Mantap


Setuju banget.... 

Kita undang sekalian sebagain salah satu judge... kalau begitu

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *28 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*

*Hadiah:*
*GC :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*

*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 

*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 2
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 3
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 4
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 5
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 6
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 11
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 12
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 13
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 15
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 16
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 17
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 18
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 20
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 21
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 23
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 25
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 26
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 29
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000







Total

 56,000,000







GC

 2,240,000


Best Tategoi

 1,680,000


Juara 1

 1,680,000


Juara 2

 1,120,000


Juara 3

 560,000







Hadiah

2kg JPD Shori (All)




2kg Ichiban Silkworm







Lucky Draw

1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.

----------


## owi

Showa 1
 Owi
 2,000,000


Showa 2
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 3
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 4
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 5
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 6
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 11
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 12
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 13
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 15
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 16
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 17
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 18
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 20
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 21
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 23
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 25
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 26
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000


Showa 29
 Sekiguchi
 2,000,000








pertamax

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Test 12 2 jt

----------


## bagoesriezki

cb ikutan ikan no. 23 = 2jt

----------


## epoe

*masing2 Rp.2000rb ........................ ech. 
*

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Videonya ada nggak......om Lj

----------


## oasis

Ikut 29 2,1 jt

----------


## oasis

Ikut 20 dan 29 masing masing 2,1 jt

----------


## Zone

No 1. 2.5jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

no.26 = 2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

N0 1 : 2.7 jt

----------


## Jojoman

hahahahaha.....
pelan pelan dunk om ommm......... :Israel:

----------


## owi

> hahahahaha.....
> pelan pelan dunk om ommm.........


nafsu ikan bagus....

----------


## herrydragon

Mantap2 ikannya om LJ

----------


## DTm

no.12  2jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Nggak ikut ngebid .....om herry

----------


## herrydragon

> Nggak ikut ngebid .....om herry


Lagi pilih2 om bob

----------


## hendrawb

no. 26 Rp. 2.100.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 Rp. 3.000.000

----------


## Tiny

no 4 11 13 masing2 2.5 jt

----------


## hendrawb

No. 25 Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## Ady

29.,, 2, 2jt

----------


## wen

Ikutan om, No.11 2.6jt

----------


## suryaman

semua ikan sertifikat breeder.

----------


## jovie

bujugggg... dah pada nafsu bangeettt nih kayaknya... ngebutttt waeee.... :Car:  :Car:

----------


## owi

> bujugggg... dah pada nafsu bangeettt nih kayaknya... ngebutttt waeee....


Pake jurus tunggu di tikungan, itupun jika kantong masih cukup

----------


## Zone

No 1. 3.2jt

----------


## hero

No. 29: 2,2 jt

----------


## b0rn2killll

Rekapnya om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> no. 26 Rp. 2.100.000


maaf om hendrawb....   minta 1 ya
he he....

No.26 = 2,2 jt...

----------


## Jojoman

pembalap pada ngebut
nasib nubie gimana nihhh..........  :Help:

----------


## Tiny

no 1  3.4 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> pembalap pada ngebut
> nasib nubie gimana nihhh..........


Semangat 45,,,  
tinggal klik, ketemuan & deal....

he he he...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

update rekap....

----------


## suryaman

ikutan achh...........no;12   2,5jt

----------


## hendrawb

> maaf om hendrawb....   minta 1 ya
> he he....
> 
> No.26 = 2,2 jt...


 :Fencing:  :Bump2:  :Fencing:

----------


## hendrawb

> No 1. 3.2jt


O... O... yang ini sudah ditimpa juga  :Spy:  cepat sekali..... , santai dulu ... :Bathbaby:

----------


## Jojoman

bakal calon seru nih balapannya...
monitorrrr.............  :Ranger:

----------


## suryaman

santai dulur dulur masih ada 4 hari lagi loo  :Tongue:

----------


## lankz

Milih yg mana yach...

----------


## bodil

> GC
> 
>  2,240,000
> 
> 
> Best Tategoi
> 
>  1,680,000
> 
> ...



 :Lalala:  :Rockon: 

Canggih tenan... kalo OM LJ bikin KC...  :Clap2: 

banjir hadiah... 
Lucky draw nya mantaaabh..  :Flame: 

biasanya tengah2 lelang nanti suka ada lagi yang kasih sponsor... hehehehe...  :Clap2: 

Newbie nyimak aja... lagi kosong pelurunya...  :Hail:  :Doh: 
ngiler liat ikan bagus2...  :Doh: 
Hayuuu Om-Om smua... mantapkan pilihannya...   :First: 

Sukses Om LJ..  :Humble:  :Cheer2:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

No 3test 2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Videonya ada pm lj?

----------


## frostbitez

ketimbang lucky draw gede mending jg hadiah  yg menang yg gede om lim

----------


## tonitops

om LJ... batas lelang sampai jam 20.00.... artinya tidak ada perpanjangan waktu ya om ? tks

----------


## tonitops

opsss... ada ketentuan "Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit."

artinya sampai jam 20.05 atau diperpanjang 5 menit dari bid terakhir ? mana yg benar om ...tks

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Milih yg mana yach...


kalau sreg... cocok dhati...
tabrrak aja om, no yg om suka.....
he he....  

piss... !!!

----------


## lankz

Gtu yach om.. 
Kalo gitu no 17 dulu dech 2,1 jt 
He..he..

----------


## Elecson

Suly Resort, Yoga & Spa
www.sulyresort.com

----------


## ipaul888

no 20 23 29 masing2 2.1 jt

----------


## errinto

No. 2 : 2,1jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 ja : 2,2 jt

----------


## limjohan

ada ikan nomor 9 yang ketinggalan...... :Doh:

----------


## 9KOI

1,3,20,29 @2,5jt om

----------


## limjohan

ini yg ketinggalan : my favorite  :Thumb:

----------


## BeauKoi

No1 @4jt
No2 @2jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Rekapnya om

----------


## BeauKoi

No2 @2.5jt
No3 @2.6jt
No5 @2jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 beaukoi
 4,000


Showa 2
 beaukoi
 2,500


Showa 3
 beaukoi
 2,600


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 11
 wen
 2,600


Showa 12
 suryaman
 2,500


Showa 13
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 16
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 17
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 2,500


Showa 21
 ep
 2,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,100


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 stanleyjrp
 2,200


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 29
 9koi
 2,500







Total

 62,600







GC

 2,504


Best Tategoi

 1,878


Juara 1

 1,878


Juara 2

 1,252


Juara 3

 626


Juara 4

2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.

----------


## BeauKoi

No9 @3jt
[email protected]
No17 @3jt

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.* Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm,
*OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.*

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015
*
*Hadiah:*
•*GC :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*

•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*

*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.

*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 :  2,7 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 beaukoi
 4,000


Showa 2
 beaukoi
 2,500


Showa 3
 beaukoi
 2,600


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 11
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 12
 suryaman
 2,500


Showa 13
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 16
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 2,500


Showa 21
 ep
 2,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,100


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 stanleyjrp
 2,200


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 29
 9koi
 2,500







Total

 66,900







GC

 2,676


Best Tategoi

 2,007


Juara 1

 2,007


Juara 2

 1,338


Juara 3

 669


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.

----------


## BeauKoi

[email protected] 3jt
[email protected] 3jt

----------


## BeauKoi

[email protected] 3 jt  :Bounce:  :Pray2:

----------


## absolion

Ngebut smua

----------


## Jojoman

No.26 - 3100

----------


## limjohan

SPONSOR WELCOME......siapa lagi .... :Director:  :Heh:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om ada sertinya nggak ?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Videonya ada om ?

----------


## limjohan

> Om ada sertinya nggak ?


semua ikan bersertifikat. lagi discan, besok diupload om.

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 beaukoi
 4,000


Showa 2
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 3
 beaukoi
 2,600


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 11
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 12
 suryaman
 2,500


Showa 13
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 16
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 2,500


Showa 21
 ep
 2,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,100


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 jojoman
 3,100


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 29
 beaukoi
 3,000







Total

 68,800







GC

 2,752


Best Tategoi

 2,064


Juara 1

 2,064


Juara 2

 1,376


Juara 3

 688


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sullyresort.com

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 Rp. 4.100.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 26 Rp. 3.200.000

----------


## dedigouw

Ikut Om No. 2 Rp 3,5jt

----------


## limjohan

> No. 1 Rp. 4.100.000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah..... no 2 kok ngebut nih .....

----------


## limjohan

> No. 26 Rp. 3.200.000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 : 3.6 jt........

----------


## limjohan

> Ikut Om No. 2 Rp 3,5jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.15 dan 16 @ 2 jt

----------


## Jojoman

Maju terus pantang mundur om bobby.......  :High5:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Maju terus pantang mundur om bobby.......


Udah berat om jojo .......

----------


## wen

Om beaukoi borong nih.. No 11 3.2jt + no 6 2jt

----------


## 9KOI

Tambahin No1 5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekap dong om LJ.

----------


## bodil

> SPONSOR WELCOME......siapa lagi ....







> semua ikan bersertifikat. lagi discan, besok diupload om.



 :Cheer2:  :Thumb:  :Cheer2: 

Dilanjuutttt lagiiii om om smuanya...

timpa2an bidnya... Seruuu 
gimana nanti kalo tikungan ?  :Flame:  :Target:  :Flame: 

 :Rockon:

----------


## limjohan

> Udah berat om jojo .......


Ikan ini sudah dipersiapkan oleh Sekiguchi untuk event Tahunan om. So special. :Ranger:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 9koi
 5,000


Showa 2
 bobbyaswin
 3,600


Showa 3
 beaukoi
 2,600


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 11
 wen
 3,200


Showa 12
 suryaman
 2,500


Showa 13
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 2,500


Showa 21
 ep
 2,000


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,100


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,200


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 29
 beaukoi
 3,000







Total

 70,700







GC

 2,828


Best Tategoi

 2,121


Juara 1

 2,121


Juara 2

 1,414


Juara 3

 707


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sullyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

ayoo di rekap lg om      :Tea:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 9 Rp 3.100.000
no. 2 Rp. 3.700.000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hadeuh ....terlanjur basah no 2 : 3,8 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Ikan ini sudah dipersiapkan oleh Sekiguchi untuk event Tahunan om. So special.


Siap om liem .....

----------


## suryaman

terlanjur basah ya sudah mandi sekali,dangdutan om bobby  :Cheer2:

----------


## lankz

No 3  @2,7
No 11 @3,1
No 13 @2,6
No 21 @2,1

----------


## suryaman

borong-borong  :Croc:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 9koi
 5,000


Showa 2
 bobbyaswin
 3,800


Showa 3
 lankz
 2,700


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 sk
 3,100


Showa 10
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 11
 wen
 3,200


Showa 12
 suryaman
 2,500


Showa 13
 lankz
 2,600


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 2,500


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,100


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,200


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 29
 beaukoi
 3,000







Total

 71,300







GC

 2,852


Best Tategoi

 2,139


Juara 1

 2,139


Juara 2

 1,426


Juara 3

 713


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sullyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

> borong-borong



setahun hanya 1x event  :Cool2:

----------


## hendrawb

Om Lim,  u/ harga ikan tertinggi dapat hadiah apa? Heheheee

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Test2... no1. 7.000

----------


## lankz

Mantappppp...

----------


## BeauKoi

> Om beaukoi borong nih.. No 11 3.2jt + no 6 2jt


Sudah pada ditimpa in semua om :Yield:

----------


## BeauKoi

> Test2... no1. 7.000


Hilang deh No 1 :Jaw:

----------


## BeauKoi

Padahal tadi masih sepi, kok tiba2 ngegass semua :Frusty:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jumat sih kayaknya berdarah2 nih  :Mad2:

----------


## Jojoman

Masuk pit stop dulu om ommm.......  :Car:

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sekiguchi Showa No.3 = Rp. 2.800.000,-

----------


## bodil

:Hat: 

Om epoe kamana niy ? Tumben belum keliatan...? Wkwkwkw  :Whistle: 

Bisa2 serangan fajar niy om epoe....  :Peep: 

Besok posisi race bisa berubah deyh ini ....  :Doh:  :Doh: 
Kawal trus ikannya om....  :Spy:  :Target:  :Spy:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

No 12 Rp. 3300

----------


## dedyhalim

showa no.26 2,6jt,

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

No2 Rp.
4900

----------


## dedyhalim

sori sori, salah ketik, harusnya showa no.20 2,5jt.

----------


## dedyhalim

ya elah, salah ketik lagi nih, showa no.20 2,6jt. sekarang mah bener nih :Doh:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah....wah..... time out dulu nih ,udah diknock out sama om johny

----------


## oasis

No 29  3,1 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

showa no.23 2,2jt ya

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe kamana niy ? Tumben belum keliatan...? Wkwkwkw 
> 
> Bisa2 serangan fajar niy om epoe.... 
> 
> Besok posisi race bisa berubah deyh ini .... 
> Kawal trus ikannya om....


*ini masih monitor*, ikan2 ditimpain mulu  :Spy:  ..................................................  ..... mending tak gebug di akhir aja, kecuali ketiduran !  :Sing:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Malam om Epoe, hehehe...sabar um Epoe kan master ngalah donk ama nubie2 dngan mengikuti um Epoe kerasa aman dan tenang pada milihnya. hehehhehe...... ntar algi aku juga ngikut pilihan2 nya um Epoe nieh.

----------


## epoe

> Lagi pilih2 om bob


*Ini Om Herry sedang milang miling,* harganya sudah naik semua ........................... *kan ini senang2 KC, hadiahnya banyak dan lucky drawnya menggiurkan*.  :Love: 
Ini baru hari pertama saja udah laku banyak sekali, nggak ada yg kosong. :Evil: 
Saya baru dari Makaliwe, bagus2 semua, sehat2 dan gesit.  .............................................. besarnya rata,  :Rockon:  sumpiiiih ...... best betul.

*bisa keeping dan kontes*  :Bathbaby:  ................................... ada beberapa yg layak kontes, tetapi banyak juga yang 6 bulan lagi masih tategoi  :Lock1: ...... (tetapi Ueno, sudah pasti nggak boohong ...... sumi-nya tebal).  :Flypig:

----------


## BeauKoi

> No2 Rp.
> 4900


Diborong om Johnny semua nih :Whistle:

----------


## epoe

*Rekap Sementara :
*






Showa 1
Johnny Ruslim
7,000

Showa 2
Johnny Ruslim
4,900

Showa 3
Ridwan sm
2,800

Showa 4
tiny
2,500

Showa 5
beaukoi
2,000

Showa 6
wen
2,000

Showa 7
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 8
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 9
sk
3,100

Showa 10
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 11
wen
3,200

Showa 12
Johnny Ruslim
3,300

Showa 13
lankz
2,600

Showa 14
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 15
royalmerapikoi
2,000

Showa 16
royalmerapikoi
2,000

Showa 17
beaukoi
3,000

Showa 18
ep
2,000

Showa 19
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 20
dedyhalim
2,600

Showa 21
lankz
2,100

Showa 22
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 23
dedyhalim
2,200

Showa 24
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 25
hendrawb
2,000

Showa 26
hendrawb
3,200

Showa 27
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 28
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 29
oasis
3,100

----------


## ipaul888

no 20: 2,7
no 23: 2,3
no 29: 3,2

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *ini masih monitor*, ikan2 ditimpain mulu  ..................................................  ..... mending tak gebug di akhir aja, kecuali ketiduran !


jangan.ampe ketiduran om...
bisa kelolosan....

----------


## rvidella

sukses acaranya om LJ   :Clap2:

----------


## epoe

*Masing2 2000rb,* ........................................  :Smash:

----------


## epoe

*sorry no.10 dan no.28 = 2jt .........................*.. :Israel:

----------


## herrydragon

Wah seru benerrrr  :Target:

----------


## herrydragon

> sukses acaranya om LJ


Yang bagus no brp bos bro?

----------


## oasis

No 29 3,2 ahhh

----------


## herrydragon

9, 3200...

----------


## herrydragon

11, 3300..

----------


## herrydragon

12, 3300...

----------


## herrydragon

10 2000...

----------


## herrydragon

26, 3300..

----------


## herrydragon

28, 2000...

----------


## Nklauss

ini kenapa di tempat saya, photonya pada ga nongol ya? hehe. ada koment dari photobucketnya ktnya potonya udah dipindah.  ::

----------


## herrydragon

> ini kenapa di tempat saya, photonya pada ga nongol ya? hehe. ada koment dari photobucketnya ktnya potonya udah dipindah.


Coba halaman 12 om

----------


## epoe

> 9, 3200...


*female Om Herry nogo .*........................................ hanya ada beberapa !   :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> *female Om Herry nogo .*........................................ hanya ada beberapa !


Halo Om Ep.. Blm tidur kah?  :Dance:

----------


## grinkz01

Kok gambar di halaman 6 ilang semua ya? Cuma ada pesan dari photobucket kalo gambar udah di move

----------


## grinkz01

> Kok gambar di halaman 6 ilang semua ya? Cuma ada pesan dari photobucket kalo gambar udah di move


gak jadi....coz halaman 12 udah ada gmbrnya

----------


## owi

> *Rekap Sementara :
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showa 1
> ...


Nunggu jumat aja puyeng nih hajar hajarannya

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hahaha percuma jg nafsong sekarang Kalo detik terakhir ketiban jg :Smash:

----------


## limjohan

> *Masing2 2000rb,* ........................................



sorry om ep, fotonya pake yg terakhir ya, yg pertama kebesaran filenya. takut keberatan buka filenya.

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*

*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*

•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*

*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.

*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.

Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 jr
 7,000


Showa 2
 jr
 4,900


Showa 3
 ridwansm
 2,800


Showa 4
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 hd
 3,200


Showa 10
 ep
 2,000


Showa 11
 hd
 3,300


Showa 12
 hd
 3,300


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hd
 3,300


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 ipaul
 3,200







Total

 76,900







GC

 3,076


Best Tategoi

 2,307


Juara 1

 2,307


Juara 2

 1,538


Juara 3

 769


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sullyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

http://www.jppe.eu/Products/JPD_SHORI.html 

*
*

*Highest quality growth enhancing Koi food*

All ingredients in this food are selected carefully with dietetic studies and JPD technology. This food is formulated with high quality animal and plant protein 
which make a good digestibility for koi. It should be noted that this food is 
high protein (45%) but also low ash (8.5%). The ash is digested slowly. This is 
because high protein fish meal is used. 

Color Enhance
Astaxanthin makes red redder and vitamin C makes white whiter. These ingredients make a shiny beautiful body. This food is enriched with astaxanthin.

Probiotics
This food is formulated with probiotics which reduces the waste in the water and regulate the functions of the intestines. And this food doesn't deprave the water quality, because SHORI pellet keeps shape for long time in the water.

----------


## owi

Sukses om lj lelangnya hari pertama udah 15 page mantap

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh pagi2 ydah rame euy
No1 7,5jt
No4 3jt
No11  3,5jt

----------


## limjohan

www.sulyresort.com :Yo:

----------


## limjohan

> Sukses om lj lelangnya hari pertama udah 15 page mantap



makasih ya om. :Yo:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Showa 12 Rp. 3500

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 9koi
 7,500


Showa 2
 jr
 4,900


Showa 3
 ridwansm
 2,800


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 hd
 3,200


Showa 10
 ep
 2,000


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 jr
 3,500


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hd
 3,300


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 ipaul
 3,200







Total

 78,300







GC

 3,132


Best Tategoi

 2,349


Juara 1

 2,349


Juara 2

 1,566


Juara 3

 783


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## hero

no.2 : 5 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 9koi
 7,500


Showa 2
 hero
 5,000


Showa 3
 ridwansm
 2,800


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 hd
 3,200


Showa 10
 ep
 2,000


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 jr
 3,500


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hd
 3,300


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 ipaul
 3,200







Total

 78,400







GC

 3,136


Best Tategoi

 2,352


Juara 1

 2,352


Juara 2

 1,568


Juara 3

 784


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 1   10 jt

----------


## limjohan

> no 1   10 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 donylesmana
 10,000


Showa 2
 hero
 5,000


Showa 3
 ridwansm
 2,800


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 beaukoi
 2,000


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 8
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 9
 hd
 3,200


Showa 10
 ep
 2,000


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 jr
 3,500


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 hendrawb
 2,000


Showa 26
 hd
 3,300


Showa 27
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 ipaul
 3,200







Total

 80,900







GC

 3,236


Best Tategoi

 2,427


Juara 1

 2,427


Juara 2

 1,618


Juara 3

 809


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## frostbitez

ikut coba2 12 4jt

----------


## limjohan

> ikut coba2 12 4jt

----------


## limjohan



----------


## hendrawb

no. 3 Rp. 3.000.000

----------


## hendrawb

> no 1   10 jt



 :Yield:  :Yield:  :Yield:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Yield:  :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## Jojoman

Tampaknya...........
balapan untuk showa no.1 udah mencapai garis finish  :Israel: 

Tampaknya lhoooo.......  :Whistle:

----------


## herrydragon

> no 1   10 jt


Memang jagoan showa  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## tomahawk

No 9: 3,3jt

----------


## DTm

> ikut coba2 12 4jt


Wah kita samaan nih om frost... no.12 4,1jt

----------


## david_pupu

wai fotonya nya ngk keluar ya

----------


## owi

> 


yahud om dony sekali bid mundur semua

----------


## bodil

:Ranger: 

Foto-foto ada di page 21 Om David...

----------


## fajarhto

> no 1   10 jt


Wow!  Ini pasti di taruh di secret pond-nya om Dony .. jadi super GC ...  :Thumb:

----------


## wawanwae

No 5 : 2,5 jt

----------


## yohanna

No9 3.5jt....

----------


## frostbitez

7 ama 8 kesian bener ga di bid
masing2 2.3jt de

----------


## stanleyjr.private

5 belum di bid...

----------


## suryaman

no; 25   2,1jt

----------


## jimmy 007

no.29: 3,3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Untung no 1 msh aman

----------


## bodil

:Rockon: 

Amaaan Om Dony...  :Lock1:   :Spy: 

 :Peace:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Untung no 1 msh aman


posisi aman....

----------


## herrydragon

29. 3400...

----------


## Jojoman

No.27 - 2000

----------


## suryaman

no;22  2,1

----------


## owi

coba direkap
Showa 1
donylesmana
10,000

Showa 2
hero
5,000

Showa 3
hendrawb
3.000

Showa 4
9koi
3,000

Showa 5
wawanwae
2,500

Showa 6
wen
2,000

Showa 7
frostbitez
2,300

Showa 8
frostbitez
2,300

Showa 9
yohanna
3,500

Showa 10
ep
2,000

Showa 11
9koi
3,500

Showa 12
DTm
4.100

Showa 13
jr
3,300

Showa 14
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 15
royalmerapikoi
2,000

Showa 16
royalmerapikoi
2,000

Showa 17
beaukoi
3,000

Showa 18
ep
2,000

Showa 19
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 20
ipaul
2,700

Showa 21
lankz
2,100

Showa 22
Suryaman
2,100

Showa 23
ipaul
2,300

Showa 24
Sekiguchi
2,000

Showa 25
suryaman
2,100

Showa 26
hd
3,300

Showa 27
Jojoman
2,000

Showa 28
hd
2,000

Showa 29
herrydragon
3,400

----------


## Jojoman

Mantapp om owi...

----------


## owi

> Mantapp om owi...


bingung mau ngebid harganya udah tinggi semua  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> bingung mau ngebid harganya udah tinggi semua




masih ada ini om....

available....

----------


## koikoiman

sayang no. 2 udah mahal....

----------


## limjohan

> 7 ama 8 kesian bener ga di bid
> masing2 2.3jt de



 :Yo:  :Yo:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

> Untung no 1 msh aman



hahaha..... :Yo:  tadi datang ga bilang bilang uncle......sy ada dikantor belakang itu loh...

----------


## limjohan

> 29. 3400...

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*

*Hadiah:*

•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*

•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*

*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.

*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

    

    

    

   

   

   

    




Showa 1
 donylesmana
 10,000


Showa 2
 hero
 5,000


Showa 3
 hendrawb
 3,000


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 yohana
 3,500


Showa 10
 ep
 2,000


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 26
 hd
 3,300


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 hd
 3,400







Total

 83,500







GC

 3,340


Best Tategoi

 2,505


Juara 1

 2,505


Juara 2

 1,670


Juara 3

 835


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## hendrawb

no. 26 Rp. 3.400.000

----------


## herrydragon

Bid 3 dapat apa om Lj?  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

10. 2100...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Bid 3 dapat apa om Lj?


Dapet plastik sama sterofoam @ 3 biji om herry.......

----------


## limjohan

> Bid 3 dapat apa om Lj?



apa ya....bingung aku...hahahahahaaaa

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Bonus alat tds atau ph ja om ....

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 donylesmana
 10,000


Showa 2
 hero
 5,000


Showa 3
 hendrawb
 3,000


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 yohana
 3,500


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 lankz
 2,100


Showa 22
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,400


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,000


Showa 29
 hd
 3,400







Total

 83,700







GC

 3,348


Best Tategoi

 2,511


Juara 1

 2,511


Juara 2

 1,674


Juara 3

 837


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

Om Ep sedang memantau lelangnya di koipalace, Espresso + Bapao Talas  :Ranger:

----------


## herrydragon

> apa ya....bingung aku...hahahahahaaaa


Biasanya bacteria starter om LJ  :Rockon:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> apa ya....bingung aku...hahahahahaaaa


option bonus, he he...  hanya usul...
untuk kategory :

> bid nominal tertinggi

> bid jumlah ikan terbanyak

> etc.

----------


## rtangguh

No 9, 3,8jt

----------


## frostbitez

> apa ya....bingung aku...hahahahahaaaa


hadiah gcnya aja dinaekin biar seru  :Heh:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Showa 3..... IDR 3.2 juta

----------


## b0rn2killll

No2 5100
No 21 2200
No 29 3500

----------


## skyline_15_14

showa 14 , 2000
showa 19, 2000
showa 22, 2200

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sekiguchi Showa No.3 = Rp. 3.300.000,-

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 1 masih amannnnnnn :Peep:

----------


## owi

Wah master koi-s sudah mulai bid... Mantap

----------


## hero

no.9: 3,9 jt

----------


## DTm

Om HD permisi numpang bid no.28 2,1jt aja

----------


## dalozt

Fotonya d hal 6 kok ilang?

----------


## herrydragon

> Om HD permisi numpang bid no.28 2,1jt aja


Monggo om Dan

----------


## herrydragon

28, 2200...

----------


## herrydragon

26, 3500...

----------


## herrydragon

9, 4000...

----------


## limjohan

> Showa 3..... IDR 3.2 juta





 :Yo:

----------


## limjohan

> no 1 masih amannnnnnn


  :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

> 9, 4000...

----------


## limjohan

> 28, 2200...

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.
*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015
*
*Hadiah:*
•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*

•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*

*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.

*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 donylesmana
 10,000


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 ridwansm
 3,300


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 hd
 4,000


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 skyline
 2,200


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 26
 hd
 3,500


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 born2kill
 3,500







Total

 85,200







GC

 3,408


Best Tategoi

 2,556


Juara 1

 2,556


Juara 2

 1,704


Juara 3

 852


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 1 seharga tiket taylor swift ni

----------


## owi

> No 1 seharga tiket taylor swift ni


Cantikan no 1 dibanding taylor swift

----------


## hendrawb

no. 3 Rp. 3.400.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 26 Rp. 3.600.000

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 donylesmana
 10,000


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 hendrawb
 3,400


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 hd
 4,000


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 skyline
 2,200


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,100


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 born2kill
 3,500







Total

 85,400







GC

 3,416


Best Tategoi

 2,562


Juara 1

 2,562


Juara 2

 1,708


Juara 3

 854


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Cantikan no 1 dibanding taylor swift


Wah om owi , cantik taylor lah..

----------


## jimmy 007

no.29: 3,6 jt

----------


## Ady

Wadohh berat neh saingan ama mr.james bond 007....btw tumben cuman bid 1 ekor..biasanya 5 ekor....hehehe

----------


## jimmy 007

> Wadohh berat neh saingan ama mr.james bond 007....btw tumben cuman bid 1 ekor..biasanya 5 ekor....hehehe


bagi2 om...kok om ady blm bid nih....

----------


## Ady

Wah berat kalo saingan ama mr.james bond 007...ntar kaya kejadian lelang kois fest showa ogata...

----------


## budi-pb

ikutan om LJ showa 25...... 2,2jt

----------


## tomahawk

Showa 29: 3,7jt

----------


## tomahawk

Showa 3: 3,5

----------


## tomahawk

Showa 11: 3,6

----------


## limjohan

> no.29: 3,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

> ikutan om LJ showa 25...... 2,2jt



 

terima kasih om

----------


## limjohan

> Showa 3: 3,5

----------


## hero

permisi, no.1 : 10,1 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Permisi om no 22 : 2,3 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 hd
 4,000


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 tomahawk
 3,600


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,300


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 budipb
 2,200


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 tomahawk
 3,700







Total

 86,100







GC

 3,444


Best Tategoi

 2,583


Juara 1

 2,583


Juara 2

 1,722


Juara 3

 861


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

> permisi, no.1 : 10,1 jt


akankah ikan ini bisa GC ?

----------


## jimmy 007

no.29 : 3,9 jt

----------


## limjohan

> Permisi om no 22 : 2,3 jt


Cantik yg tersembunyi.... :Ranger:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 wawanwae
 2,500


Showa 6
 wen
 2,000


Showa 7
 frost
 2,300


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 hd
 4,000


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 tomahawk
 3,600


Showa 12
 dtm
 4,100


Showa 13
 jr
 3,300


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 16
 royalmerapikoi
 2,000


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,300


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 budipb
 2,200


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 3,900







Total

 86,300







GC

 3,452


Best Tategoi

 2,589


Juara 1

 2,589


Juara 2

 1,726


Juara 3

 863


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah

 2kg JPD Shori (All)







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Amannn .. Hahaha

----------


## limjohan

> Amannn .. Hahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 


Taylor swift

----------


## lankz

No 11 @ 3,7
No 12 @ 4,2
No 13 @ 3,4

----------


## Jojoman

Ternyata oh ternyata.....
balapan showa no.1 masih belum finish
masuk pit stop doang kemaren...  :Whistle:

----------


## limjohan

> No 11 @ 3,7
> No 12 @ 4,2
> No 13 @ 3,4



 :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  series....13

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ternyata oh ternyata.....
> balapan showa no.1 masih belum finish
> masuk pit stop doang kemaren...


Wah , terpaksa nunggu di tikungan aja

----------


## lankz

Kmaren sich mau ngebid jg om, 
Cuman gak enak ama om Don doang.. He..he..he..
Pis..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kmaren sich mau ngebid jg om, 
> Cuman gak enak ama om Don doang.. He..he..he..
> Pis..


Sikat aja om , biar seru

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sikat... no 1..

----------


## lankz

Ha..ha..ha..
Biarkan para master saja yg bertarung di partai maut..

----------


## epoe

> akankah ikan ini bisa GC ?


*Tidaaaaak* .............................................. yang lain bisa !  :Yo:  supaya ngga ditawar ....hehehe

----------


## epoe

> Om Ep sedang memantau lelangnya di koipalace, Espresso + Bapao Talas


*Buka rahasia,* .................................... sy kan liat ikan-nya, bener2 serok ...... tapi firm aja ! *pokoknya motoguro-nya ada* jelas (kecuali satu, yang saya pilih juga).  :Doh: 

*Sambil makan Bakpao talas dan Expresso buatannya Om Lim Johan* (what kind of services, a Dolce) !  :First: 

liat2lah ....

----------


## epoe

*Kalau ngga dapet yang saya bid duluan .................. ini the 2nd best, cukup murah.*




tapi ini tategoi ya,  :Mad2: ................................. mungkin baru tahun ke-3, bisa dinikmati ............................... :Heh:

----------


## bodil

Mantaaaaffffsss Om Epoe... :Pizza:  :Preggers:  
1st service emang koi palace...  :Thumb: 


ini sekedar refrsh aja ingatan KC Benizakura yang pertama... thn 2013..
ikannya semlohaaaaiiiyyyy smua... wkwkwkwkwk... top markotop

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...enizakura+2013

keureeen.. kereeen juga..

2014 sekarang...  :Clap2: 
lebih baik dan bagus lagi... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Humble:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 

sukses Om LJ... :Yo:

----------


## epoe

*No. Showa
*
*Nama Bidder*
*Penawaran*

Showa 1
hero
10,100

Showa 2
born2kill
5,100

Showa 12
dtm
4,100

Showa 9
hd
4,000

Showa 29
jimmy007
3,900




Ini yg dapat apresiasi tinggi, tapi yang lain juga bagusss2 .............................................  * liat yang di kelas 3jt dech.*

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om epoe nggak ikutan ngebid ?

----------


## rtangguh

no 9 4,2jt

----------


## Jojoman

hehehe... om epoe lg jadi promotor nih yeee... dan komporrr... hahahahahaaaa........

 :Cheer2:  :Peace:

----------


## qulistop

no.15 2100
no.7 2400
no.16 2100

----------


## agusta_17

5...2600
6...2100
22...2400

----------


## Roy Alay

kok gambar kagak keluar yak ?

----------


## wankoi

Ikutan ya 
No 25 2,3jt

----------


## owi

> permisi, no.1 : 10,1 jt


mantap om hero kayanya lelang bakal sampai sabtu dini hari

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> kok gambar kagak keluar yak ?


ada di halaman 21 om...

----------


## jimmy 007

no. 12 : 4,2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Ikutan ya 
> No 25 2,3jt


Tumben om wan koi nongol .....

----------


## suryaman

showa no;25............2400

----------


## limjohan

:Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,100


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 lankz
 3,700


Showa 12
 lankz
 4,200


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 agusta
 2,400


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,400


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 3,900







Total

 87,600







GC

 3,504


Best Tategoi

 2,628


Juara 1

 2,628


Juara 2

 1,752


Juara 3

 876


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW+COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Jojoman

Om LJ... Sekedar konfirm...

"2kg JPD Shori GROW+COLOR koi food"

maksudnya apakah dapat 2kg grow dan 2kg color ?

thanks om LJ.

----------


## limjohan

> Om LJ... Sekedar konfirm...
> 
> "2kg JPD Shori GROW+COLOR koi food"
> 
> maksudnya apakah dapat 2kg grow dan 2kg color ?
> 
> thanks om LJ.



ini om penjelasannya...
http://www.koipalace.net/products/11...ign/?o=default

*JPD SHORI**Highest quality growth enhancing Koi food* All ingredients in this food are selected carefully with dietetic studies and JPD technology. This food is formulated with high quality animal and plant protein 
which make a good digestibility for koi. It should be noted that this food is 
high protein (45%) but also low ash (8.5%). The ash is digested slowly. This is 
because high protein fish meal is used. 

Color Enhance
Astaxanthin makes red redder and vitamin C makes white whiter. These ingredients make a shiny beautiful body. This food is enriched with astaxanthin.

Probiotics
This food is formulated with probiotics which reduces the waste in the water and regulate the functions of the intestines. And this food doesn't deprave the water quality, because SHORI pellet keeps shape for long time in the water.

----------


## rvidella

> 


help help help .... unlucky because unwanted hahahahahaha  :Pray:

----------


## jimmy 007

permisi, no. 12: 4,3 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om lim harga 10 kg nya apa betul 11 jt , nggak salah om

----------


## Jojoman

> ini om penjelasannya...
> http://www.koipalace.net/products/11...ign/?o=default
> 
> *JPD SHORI*
> 
> *Highest quality growth enhancing Koi food* 
> 
> 
> All ingredients in this food are selected carefully with dietetic studies and JPD technology. This food is formulated with high quality animal and plant protein 
> ...


thanks om LJ.
cukup jelas  :Thumb:

----------


## limjohan

> thanks om LJ.
> cukup jelas



 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Tea:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,100


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 lankz
 3,700


Showa 12
 jimmy007
 4,300


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 ipaul
 2,700


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 agusta
 2,400


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 Sekiguchi
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,400


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 3,900







Total

 87,700







GC

 3,508


Best Tategoi

 2,631


Juara 1

 2,631


Juara 2

 1,754


Juara 3

 877


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Elecson

Peraturan main ada perpanjangan waktu tidak?

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> no 1 masih amannnnnnn



Pak Dony, paling pinter pilih showa kc yg paling aman ... tinggal digemukin.  ::

----------


## herrydragon

24, 2000....

----------


## limjohan

> Peraturan main ada perpanjangan waktu tidak?



seperti biasa om, perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.

----------


## herrydragon

> Pak Dony, paling pinter pilih showa kc yg paling aman ... tinggal digemukin.


Gemuk spt yang keeping om Alpian? ƗƗɑƗƗɑƗƗɑƗƗɑƗƗɑƗƗɑƗƗɑ

----------


## darren febriano

nomor 20 di 2,8

----------


## herrydragon

> Peraturan main ada perpanjangan waktu tidak?


Ada bro.. Sampai sepanjang panjangnya  :Ranger:

----------


## wen

No 11 3.9jt.

----------


## oasis

No 12 4,4 jt

----------


## Elecson

> seperti biasa om, perpanjangan waktu 5 menit.


Wah kalau gitu Jumaat malam siap siap nongkrong samping computer.

Om LJ apakah ada rencana acara bidding di toko?

----------


## dedyhalim

permisi om, no 20 2,8jt ya...

----------


## viktor

no 29 = 4.000

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 4.000

----------


## viktor

no 25 = 2.500

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

wah..... om victor borong ikan nih ..... :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: ....

----------


## jimmy 007

no.12: 4,5 jt

----------


## suryaman

Tambah seru ja nich.....,sikat semua om victor

----------


## BeauKoi

> Mantaaaaffffsss Om Epoe... 
> 1st service emang koi palace... 
> 
> 
> ini sekedar refrsh aja ingatan KC Benizakura yang pertama... thn 2013..
> ikannya semlohaaaaiiiyyyy smua... wkwkwkwkwk... top markotop
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...enizakura+2013
> 
> ...


before after picnya kok ga ada ya?
Hasilnya yang di post ing kok hanya 4 ekor koi saja ya?
mau liat yang lainnya gimana?

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

No.20 : 3 jt

----------


## oasis

No 12 5 jt 

No 29 4,5 jt

----------


## suryaman

No: 25 ..... 2600

----------


## epoe

> Wah kalau gitu Jumaat malam siap siap nongkrong samping computer.
> 
> Om LJ apakah ada rencana acara bidding di toko?


pake centong  :Tape2: ..................................................  .......... Next Ochiba KC, bagus2 ........................................... :Target:

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe nggak ikutan ngebid ?


tadinya ikut delapan, tapi udah disalipin orang  :Yuck: ..........................tunggu tanggal mainnya, bisa2 Om Donny disalip.  :Yo:

----------


## jimmy 007

no.29: 4,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

> Wah kalau gitu Jumaat malam siap siap nongkrong samping computer.
> 
> Om LJ apakah ada rencana acara bidding di toko?



Boleh aja om, Silakan mampir sambil ngopi :Violin:  :Popcorn:  :Hat: .

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*


*Hadiah:*


•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*


•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*


*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.


*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 9koi
 3,000


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,100


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 viktor
 4,000


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 beaukoi
 3,000


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 royalmerapi
 3,000


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 agusta
 2,400


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,600


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 4,600







Total

 89,900







GC

 3,596


Best Tategoi

 2,697


Juara 1

 2,697


Juara 2

 1,798


Juara 3

 899


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## rvidella

Kata abangku LJ, karena kita mau apresiasi ikan bagus yang mungkin sumi belum keluar sehingga belum "FINISHED" makanya ada kategori best tategoi yang perolehan hadiahnya sedikit dibawah Grand Champion Best of Showa dan setara dengan juara 1 event kali ini


•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang*
•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

----------


## wawanwae

Foto oyagoinya ada om?

----------


## limjohan

> Foto oyagoinya ada om?



ini om, enjoy.... :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

Om lim fotonya ngk kebuka nih

----------


## owi

Di hp gak keluar

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 4   3,1 jt

----------


## limjohan

> No 4   3,1 jt



ga ada om dony, ga seruuuuuuuu........ :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Laser:

----------


## dedigouw

No. 11 - 4,1jt
No. 17 - 3,1jt

----------


## limjohan

> No 4   3,1 jt


  :Rockon:

----------


## limjohan

> No. 11 - 4,1jt
> No. 17 - 3,1jt



Sepasang baso.....

  Good eyes :Thumb:

----------


## Zone

> 


no 4. 3.5jt

----------


## david_pupu

Manttap  timpa teruss om wkwkwkwkw

----------


## epoe

> Sepasang baso.....
> 
>   Good eyes


Female ni Om  :Preggers:  :Preggers: .....................! sikat terus  :Mad2:  :Mad2: ............................................dirama  lkan bisa jumbo !  :Yell:

----------


## epoe

*Yang nawar paling rendah ...................... gocik !* 


_No.Showa
_
_Nama_
_Harga Bid_

Showa 14
skyline
2,000

Showa 18
ep
2,000

Showa 19
skyline
2,000

Showa 24
hd
2,000

Showa 27
jojoman
2,000

Showa 6
agusta
2,100

Showa 10
hd
2,100

Showa 15
quilstop
2,100

Showa 16
quilstop
2,100

Showa 21
born2kill
2,200

Showa 28
hd
2,200

Showa 8
frost
2,300

Showa 23
ipaul
2,300

Showa 7
quilstop
2,400

Showa 22
agusta
2,400

Showa 5
agusta
2,600

Showa 25
suryaman
2,600

Showa 4
9koi
3,000

Showa 17
beaukoi
3,000

Showa 20
royalmerapi
3,000

Showa 13
lankz
3,400

Showa 3
tomahawk
3,500

Showa 26
hendrawb
3,600

Showa 11
viktor
4,000

Showa 9
rtangguh
4,200

Showa 29
jimmy007
4,600

Showa 12
oasis
5,000

Showa 2
born2kill
5,100

Showa 1
hero
10,100

----------


## epoe

*Yang nawar paling kecil, justru yang bagus2 ....................echh !*

----------


## epoe

*Yg nomor 19, 6 dan 10 Female ........ !* wadoooh .................. *rugi ! kata Om Lim .....*  :Doh:

----------


## lankz

No 11 @ 4,1 
No 12 @ 5,1

----------


## viktor

no 11 dan no 29 bagus banget lho......... bakal juara lho........

----------


## epoe

*Tahu aja ya ?* ..........................juara Tategoi, kalau sdh pasti jadi yang nomor 1 (GC). 
Ini *Om Viktor Senior* ya ?  ....buru2 bid banyak. :Flypig:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hahaha.... tau aja om epoe ,mgk ada cctv ya di tempatnya om victor

----------


## epoe

> Hahaha.... tau aja om epoe ,mgk ada cctv ya di tempatnya om victor


*Waktu auction Ogata, showa ttt bisa bid 20jt.....* berani bener ya.  :Yell:

----------


## hero

no.12: 5,2 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Yang nawar paling rendah ...................... gocik !* 
> 
> 
> _No.Showa
> _
> _Nama_
> _Harga Bid_
> 
> Showa 14
> ...



belum om....

status H-1.........

----------


## viktor

Sdh kehabisan Amunisi Om Epoe    he...he...he.......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> *Waktu auction Ogata, showa ttt bisa bid 20jt.....* berani bener ya.


Lha tinggal diserok kok om epoe ......celengannya

----------


## viktor

ada Om Bob tdk kuatir , brani Bid terus ndak usah mecah celengan

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Whistle:  :Whistle: ............. wah.......

----------


## epoe

> ada Om Bob tdk kuatir , brani Bid terus ndak usah mecah celengan


*hehehehe ..................gimana Boss Perbankan .................. ngga ada matinya !*  :Dance:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Whistle:  :Whistle: .............wah..........

----------


## limjohan

> *Yang nawar paling kecil, justru yang bagus2 ....................echh !*



hahahahhaaaaa...om ep buka buka an...... :Heh:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 3,500


Showa 4
 zone
 3,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,100


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,100


Showa 11
 dedig
 4,100


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 dedig
 3,100


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 skyline
 2,000


Showa 20
 royalmerapi
 3,000


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 agusta
 2,400


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,600


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 4,600







Total

 90,600







GC

 3,624


Best Tategoi

 2,718


Juara 1

 2,718


Juara 2

 1,812


Juara 3

 906


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

jangan jangan ini ikan yang beruntung........ :Cool2: ... :Cool3:  :Cool3:

----------


## epoe

*Tau aja, yang diincar* .......................... J*adi Juara   dan sekaligus dapat Lucky Draw !*  :Sing:

----------


## herrydragon

14, 2100...

----------


## epoe

*Untuk membuktikan, ya sudah saya bid ini ....................masing2 2,2jt.*

----------


## herrydragon

Waa ganas om Ep

----------


## epoe

*Hayoooo, satu satu Om Herry ..... ya ?* deal ......  :Yawn:

----------


## agusta_17

6.....2300
om epoe...yg nomer 6 kasih sy aja dong  ::

----------


## herrydragon

> *Hayoooo, satu satu Om Herry ..... ya ?* deal ......


Deal om Ep  :Hug:

----------


## herrydragon

14, 10 2300

----------


## herrydragon

> 6.....2300
> om epoe...yg nomer 6 kasih sy aja dong


Boleh om Agusta  :Rockon: , om Ep baik hati dan tidak sombong kok  :Yo:

----------


## Jojoman

tosss om epoeee...
saya termasuk bidder terendah juga, hehehehe...

----------


## agusta_17

> Boleh om Agusta , om Ep baik hati dan tidak sombong kok


suka menabung juga berarti y  ::

----------


## bodil

> Boleh om Agusta , om Ep baik hati dan tidak sombong kok



bruummm brummm....  :Car: 

Om Epoe... smoga sehat selaluuu...  :Amen:   :Hug: #salim sama suhu#

yang msh pada kecil langsuung ngaciir bidnya... :Flame:  :Target:  :Cheer2: 

Bener kalo katanya Om Herrydragon... :Thumb: 

 :Grouphug:

----------


## herrydragon

> suka menabung juga berarti y


Pastiiii ikane uakehhh, investasi  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## herrydragon

> bruummm brummm.... 
> 
> Om Epoe... smoga sehat selaluuu...  #salim sama suhu#
> 
> yang msh pada kecil langsuung ngaciir bidnya...
> 
> Bener kalo katanya Om Herrydragon...


Setuju pak

----------


## 9KOI

No 4 4jt
No 20 3,2jt

----------


## owi

> 14, 10 2300


Wah kalo om hd udah ikut bakal tinggi nilainya...

----------


## engky

Pictnya mana ya....?

----------


## limjohan

> Pictnya mana ya....?



*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*


*Hadiah:*


•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*


•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*


*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.


*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## limjohan

> *Tau aja, yang diincar* .......................... J*adi Juara   dan sekaligus dapat Lucky Draw !*


 :Tea: 
 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## limjohan

> No 4 4jt
> No 20 3,2jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Wah kalo om hd udah ikut bakal tinggi nilainya...


Hahahha... Blm tentu om Owi, pilihannya biasa2 aja kalo ngga ikut dimarah bos bro LJ dan bos bro Dodo  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Boss bro LJ ,ikutan ya lagi no 22: 2,5 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sekiguchi Showa no.3 3.600.000,- IDR

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 ridwan
 3,600


Showa 4
 9koi
 4,000


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 frost
 2,300


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedig
 4,100


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 hd
 2,300


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 dedig
 3,100


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 ep
 2,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,200


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,600


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 4,600







Total

 92,400







GC

 3,696


Best Tategoi

 2,772


Juara 1

 2,772


Juara 2

 1,848


Juara 3

 924


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no8 :2,5 Jt

----------


## limjohan

> Boss bro LJ ,ikutan ya lagi no 22: 2,5 jt



   :Gossip:

----------


## limjohan

> Sekiguchi Showa no.3 3.600.000,- IDR


  :Hail:

----------


## limjohan

> no8 :2,5 Jt


  :Yo:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 born2kill
 5,100


Showa 3
 ridwan
 3,600


Showa 4
 9koi
 4,000


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 quilstop
 2,400


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedig
 4,100


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 lankz
 3,400


Showa 14
 hd
 2,300


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 dedig
 3,100


Showa 18
 ep
 2,000


Showa 19
 ep
 2,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,200


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 ipaul
 2,300


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,600


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jimmy007
 4,600







Total

 92,600







GC

 3,704


Best Tategoi

 2,778


Juara 1

 2,778


Juara 2

 1,852


Juara 3

 926


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## skyline_15_14

permisi om no 4 4,100

----------


## oasis

No 29 4,7 jt

Terakhir kapan ya om lj

----------


## limjohan

> No 29 4,7 jt
> 
> Terakhir kapan ya om lj


Terakhir besok om, ppukul 20:00 waktu kois

----------


## tonitops

No 17  3,2 jt

----------


## david_pupu

Wai tambah rame

----------


## Zone

showa 2 : 5.3jt
showa 3 : 4jt

----------


## Tiny

4 4.2
3 3.7
7 2.5
13 3.5

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.18 : 2,1 jt

----------


## Elecson

Wah seru. Makin rame

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 4 4.2
> 3 3.7
> 7 2.5
> 13 3.5


Wowww hottt  dog .. Wkwkwkwk

----------


## Zone

> Wowww hottt  dog .. Wkwkwkwk


masa dibawa sampe sini om don ??   :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## oasis

Biar lebih seru ada video om lim

----------


## Elecson

No 29 4,8jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Terakhir besok om, ppukul 20:00 waktu kois


jumat tgl.23 mei....  
closing bid jam 20.00

bisa dibilang jumat berdarah nih,,,,
liat prtarungan para suhu dan master 
di arena sekiguchi park, dome benizakura.

----------


## zeravince

Ikut tahun depan ko johan , lg tahap belajar dulu lom berani KC nih . Ini semua yg di kolam no 7 atau 8 itu ya

----------


## goensoe

No.29....5jt

----------


## oasis

Naik trus no 29

----------


## epoe

> Naik trus no 29


Memang Om Oasis, mengikuti terus  :Spy: ..........................hahahaha. Tadinya saya juga incer ...tetapi udahlah, ngga kekejar lagi. Banyak yg bagus. :Yo:

----------


## epoe

> Hahahha... Blm tentu om Owi, pilihannya biasa2 aja kalo ngga ikut dimarah bos bro LJ dan bos bro Dodo


sama ...........  :Bowl:

----------


## epoe

> bruummm brummm.... 
> 
> Om Epoe... smoga sehat selaluuu...  #salim sama suhu#
> 
> yang msh pada kecil langsuung ngaciir bidnya...
> 
> Bener kalo katanya Om Herrydragon...


Makasih doa'nya, waahhh :Panda:  ...... berarti ngga boleh nawar. Ya udah .....ngalah. Ikannya masih banyak ..........  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

_Sapa yang mau timpa ini ? ............._

----------


## owi

> _Sapa yang mau timpa ini ? ............._


18 bagus om, terakhir diangka berapa ya?

----------


## owi

eng ing eng final day, prepare for lembur, bakal rame ntar malem

----------


## robs

Sy coba saran teman no 29 5,1

----------


## robs

dan jg no 23 2,4

----------


## limjohan

> Biar lebih seru ada video om lim



sudah tidak berani diserok serok om....ikannya sudah stabil sekali, udah minta makan terus.
next KC kita videoin satu persatu. :Yo:  :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

> No 29 4,8jt



 :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## limjohan

> Ikut tahun depan ko johan , lg tahap belajar dulu lom berani KC nih . Ini semua yg di kolam no 7 atau 8 itu ya



kolam 6 om... :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

> No 29 4,8jt

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*


*Hadiah:*


•*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*


•*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
•*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*


•*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
•*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*


*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.


*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## frostbitez

> sudah tidak berani diserok serok om....ikannya sudah stabil sekali, udah minta makan terus.
> next KC kita videoin satu persatu.


video kolam?

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 zone
 5,300


Showa 3
 zone
 4,000


Showa 4
 tiny
 4,200


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedig
 4,100


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 hd
 2,300


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 17
 tonitops
 3,200


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 ep
 2,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,200


Showa 21
 born2kill
 2,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 2,600


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 robs
 5,100







Total

 94,400







GC

 3,776


Best Tategoi

 2,832


Juara 1

 2,832


Juara 2

 1,888


Juara 3

 944


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

> video kolam?



 :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:

----------


## limjohan



----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> video kolam?


Setuju.... , video sekolam ja nggak papa om lim johan

----------


## tonitops

No.20 3,3 jt

----------


## limjohan

> No.20 3,3 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 4,2 jt

----------


## Ady

Lho om james bond 007...no.1 gak sekalian? Hehe

----------


## tomahawk

Sh 3: 4,1
Sh 9: 4,2

----------


## rvidella

:Yo:  sukses acaranya ...... :Yo:

----------


## epoe

*Ini yang terjangkau, ..... cantik2 juga ya : 
*
Showa 24
hd
2,000

Showa 27
jojoman
2,000

Showa 15
quilstop
2,100

Showa 16
quilstop
2,100

Showa 18
royalmerapi
2,100

Showa 19
ep
2,200

Showa 21
born2kill
2,200

Showa 28
hd
2,200

Showa 6
agusta
2,300

Showa 10
hd
2,300

Showa 14
hd
2,300

Showa 23
robs
2,400

----------


## epoe

_Achhhh ...tak tawar ini ....... 2,3jt_

----------


## epoe

*Haaa ini satu Female dan dua Male, cocok untuk breeding ......................................... 
*

----------


## yohanna

25 2.7 jt .....

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 3 4,3jt
Showa 20 3,5jt

----------


## limjohan

> 25 2.7 jt .....

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 zone
 5,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 4,300


Showa 4
 tiny
 4,200


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,600


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 tiny
 2,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 4,200


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedig
 4,100


Showa 12
 oasis
 5,000


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 hd
 2,300


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ep
 2,300


Showa 17
 tonitops
 3,200


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 ep
 2,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 21
 ep
 2,300


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 yohanna
 2,700


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 robs
 5,100







Total

 95,400







GC

 3,816


Best Tategoi

 2,862


Juara 1

 2,862


Juara 2

 1,908


Juara 3

 954


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## ekochen

showa 16 2,5jt

----------


## angma

showa 25 2.8jt

----------


## lankz

No 11 @ 4,2 juta 
No 12 @ 5,1 juta

----------


## hero

no. 17 : 3,3 jt

----------


## tomahawk

Sh 3: 4,4jt
Sh 9: 4,3jt

----------


## epoe

> showa 16 2,5jt


Serius nih ....... ok, lepas. :Doh:

----------


## epoe

_Tinggal Sepasang ...................................
_

----------


## Elecson

21 2,5jt
Sorry Om Epoe.

----------


## suryaman

no.2    5.4jt
no.14   3jt

----------


## suryaman

no.25    3jt

----------


## ekochen

> Serius nih ....... ok, lepas.


buat sy ya om  :Pray2:

----------


## epoe

> buat sy ya om


Siiips ............................. Om, happy keeping ............. :Yo:

----------


## epoe

> 21 2,5jt
> Sorry Om Epoe.


ya wis, .................................. piara yg baik ya Om Elecson.  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

wadaaaaah cuma satu ......hik hiks .... :Cry:  mudah2an ngga ketiduran ................. tunggu tanggal mainnya. :Peep:

----------


## Elecson

Terima kasih Om Epoe. Akan saya jaga yang baik jika tidak di bid orang lain lagi. Hehehe. Om Epoe empat jempol.

----------


## epoe

> Terima kasih Om Epoe. Akan saya jaga yang baik jika tidak di bid orang lain lagi. Hehehe. Om Epoe empat jempol.


_soalnya bagus_ ......................  :Whistle:

----------


## epoe

*eeec papan tengah acch .........*  :Spy:  siapa tahu ngga monitor !  


Showa 23
robs
2,400



Showa 7
tiny
2,500



Showa 8
royalmerapikoi
2,500



Showa 22
bobbyaswin
2,500



Showa 5
agusta
2,600





Showa 25
yohanna
2,700







Kelipatan 100rb atas tiga ikan Showa yang cantik2 ini ...................  :Wof:

----------


## david_pupu

> wadaaaaah cuma satu ......hik hiks .... mudah2an ngga ketiduran ................. tunggu tanggal mainnya.


kasih nama si tompel aja om hehehehe lucu ada beninya kayak tompel

----------


## epoe

> kasih nama si tompel aja om hehehehe lucu ada beninya kayak tompel


*Iya eeuuy* ..... Tapi di Koi Fest yg lalu, Kohaku saya juara 3 karena tompelnya .......... dan ozutsu-nya juga tebal (bakal jumbo). Digemukkin saja sudah siap kontes, skinnya putih banget (sy liat di Om Lim)......... hehehe. Mudah2an ngga ditimpa !  :Eek2:

----------


## david_pupu

> *Iya eeuuy* ..... Tapi di Koi Fest yg lalu, Kohaku saya juara 3 karena tompelnya .......... dan ozutsu-nya juga tebal (bakal jumbo). Digemukkin saja sudah siap kontes, skinnya putih banget (sy liat di Om Lim)......... hehehe. Mudah2an ngga ditimpa !


ozutsu itu tebalnya liat dari atas atau samping om ??

----------


## epoe

> ozutsu itu tebalnya liat dari atas atau samping om ??


*dari atas ............................................* itu kan keliatan. :Yell:

----------


## qclik

btw foto2 ikan liat dimana yah, di page 6 uda nga bisa. 
thanks

----------


## epoe

_Di hal 46 Om !_ (karena alasan berat, dibikin ringkas...) :Yell:

----------


## suryaman

jangan lupa sedia snack buat ntar malam ya...... :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

7, 2600...

----------


## Orion

7, 2700
21, 2600
Hehehe...sori om nogo ketimpa

----------


## herrydragon

> 7, 2700
> 21, 2600
> Hehehe...sori om nogo ketimpa


Hahahaha.. Ngga papa om Orion, barengan keliatannya ngebidnya  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

7. 2800...

----------


## Orion

Hehehehe..  satu guru satu ilmu ya om?

----------


## herrydragon

> Hehehehe..  satu guru satu ilmu ya om?


Haduh apa spionasenya sama om?  :Spy:

----------


## Orion

Hehehehe...spionase ninja putih ya om?

----------


## tonitops

No.11 4,3 jt

----------


## ipaul888

tlng rekap om lj?

----------


## tonitops

No.19 2,3jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> jangan lupa sedia snack buat ntar malam ya......


wah...  jangan om !!!
klau nge-bid disebelah ada snack/IRT.
bisa nggak konsent,,,  Nominal kelebihan sedikit aja, gawat om.... bisa bisa di snack down... atau di patok patok snack

he he he...
snack=IRT

----------


## agusta_17

> *eeec papan tengah acch .........*  siapa tahu ngga monitor !  
> 
> 
> Showa 23
> robs
> 2,400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ampuuun om ep jgn ditimpa X-D
showa 5.....2800

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hadeuh ......ternyata ditimpa om epoe ya .....nggak baca note dibawah foto

----------


## herrydragon

> Hehehehe...spionase ninja putih ya om?


Ninja gundul  :Peace:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tolong rekap om lj

----------


## suryaman

kang kabayan no.4     4.5
                   no.29    5.3

----------


## Orion

Hahahaha....tau aja suhu nogo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ninja gundul


Ninja gundul kacamata ya .. Wkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

> Ninja gundul kacamata ya .. Wkwkwk


Hahahaha.. Tanpa kacamata om DL, mungkin rayban kali  :Cool3:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hahahaha.. Tanpa kacamata om DL, mungkin rayban kali


Siapa ya ? Rahasia negara bs bocor gini .. Wkwkw

----------


## Orion

Hahahahha.....penasaran juga om DL ama ninja putih gundul

----------


## limjohan

standby...... :Ranger:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 4,400


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 hd
 2,800


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 tonitops
 4,300


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 hero
 3,300


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 21
 orion
 2,600


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 98,700







GC

 3,948


Best Tategoi

 2,961


Juara 1

 2,961


Juara 2

 1,974


Juara 3

 987


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com

----------


## herrydragon

> Hahahahha.....penasaran juga om DL ama ninja putih gundul


Hahahaha jangan kasih tau om Orion  :Dance:

----------


## dedyhalim

tumben masih sepi nih...padahal udah mau final. pada kemana ya?

----------


## suryaman

no.7   3jt

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan

_Agent 009 siap membantu anda.........._ :Smokin:  :Smokin:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 4,400


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 tonitops
 4,300


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 hero
 3,300


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 9koi
 3,500


Showa 21
 orion
 2,600


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 98,900







GC

 3,956


Best Tategoi

 2,967


Juara 1

 2,967


Juara 2

 1,978


Juara 3

 989


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## tonitops

Mantapsssss....

----------


## dedyhalim

showa no.20 3,6jt, showa no.23 2,5jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Showa #20 - rp 3.7jt

----------


## limjohan

*ACARA*
Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *29 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*


*Hadiah:*


*Grand Champion :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*


*Juara 1 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 2 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 3 : 1% dari total hasil lelang.*
*Juara 4 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*
*Juara 5 : 2kg Ichiban Dried Silkworm.*


*Lucky Draw : 1 Tiket Jakarta-Tokyo-Jakarta Economy class.* 
*Lucky Draw : 2 Malam menginap di Sully Resort, Ubud-Bali. www.sullyresort.com.*


*Pemasukan untuk pengembangan Koi Owners Indonesia of Society 10%*.


*Tiket tidak dapat diuangkan atau ditukar dalam bentuk lain, tapi dapat dipindah namakankan, alias diperjual-belikan.* *Tiket tersebut disediakan oleh ORNAFISH INDONESIA hanya diperuntukan mengunjungi farm farm di japan bersama ORNAFISH JAPAN.* *Perjalanan antara 2015.*


*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 25 Maret 2015 oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* atau *[email protected]*
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 26 Maret 2015. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 24 Maret 2015, dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 23 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl  24-28 Mei 2014.
Pengiriman untuk jakarta :Pulau jawa dengan Herona 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## Orion

Ayo om nogo masak satu perguruan gak ada yg dapet no 7, saya timpa bentar ya om permisi no.7 kalo bole 3500 dulu om

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 tomahawk
 4,400


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 orion
 3,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 tonitops
 4,300


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 hero
 3,300


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 hxsutanto
 3,700


Showa 21
 orion
 2,600


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 99,600







GC

 3,984


Best Tategoi

 2,988


Juara 1

 2,988


Juara 2

 1,992


Juara 3

 996


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## dedigouw

11. 4,4jt
17. 3,4jt

----------


## limjohan

> Ayo om nogo masak satu perguruan gak ada yg dapet no 7, saya timpa bentar ya om permisi no.7 kalo bole 3500 dulu om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 3    4,5 jt

----------


## limjohan

> No 3    4,5 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

No.3 = 4.600.000 idr

----------


## herrydragon

> _Agent 009 siap membantu anda.........._


hahahaha... Ketauan dah spionasenya  :Smokin:

----------


## limjohan

> No.3 = 4.600.000 idr

----------


## Orion

Hahahhahaha.....

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 orion
 3,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedigow
 4,400


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 hxsutanto
 3,700


Showa 21
 orion
 2,600


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 26
 hendrawb
 3,600


Showa 27
 jojoman
 2,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 100,000







GC

 4,000


Best Tategoi

 3,000


Juara 1

 3,000


Juara 2

 2,000


Juara 3

 1,000


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## herrydragon

> Ayo om nogo masak satu perguruan gak ada yg dapet no 7, saya timpa bentar ya om permisi no.7 kalo bole 3500 dulu om


Tanya spionase dulu  :Spy:

----------


## Orion

Masih masuk om, td uda dititipin pesen

----------


## herrydragon

21, 2700...,

----------


## Orion

Hahahaha...mantap om

----------


## dalozt

26 3,7
27 2,2

----------


## limjohan

> Masih masuk om, td uda dititipin pesen

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 orion
 3,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,300


Showa 11
 dedigow
 4,400


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 tiny
 3,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 hxsutanto
 3,700


Showa 21
 hd
 2,700


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 robs
 2,400


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 100,400







GC

 4,016


Best Tategoi

 3,012


Juara 1

 3,012


Juara 2

 2,008


Juara 3

 1,004


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## tonitops

No.11 4,5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

1 jam lagi closing ya om lim

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 23 2,5jt

----------


## DTm

10.2,4jt
13.3,6jt
25.3,1jt

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 3,8jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 4,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

> No.11 4,5jt

----------


## limjohan

> No.11: 4,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 orion
 3,500


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 dtm
 2,400


Showa 11
 jimmy
 4,600


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 dtm
 3,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitops
 2,300


Showa 20
 dedyhalim
 3,800


Showa 21
 hd
 2,700


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 dtm
 3,100


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,300







Total

 101,100







GC

 4,044


Best Tategoi

 3,033


Juara 1

 3,033


Juara 2

 2,022


Juara 3

 1,011


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## dedigouw

No. 11 Rp 4,7jt

----------


## herrydragon

10 , 2500...

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

permisi showa 29 Rp 5.500

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Time : 35 minute lagi closing

----------


## suryaman

showa no;7 4000

----------


## Orion

No.21-2800

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 7 3,6jt

----------


## yohanna

19 2.4 jt....

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 13 3,7 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa no. 20 Rp. 3,9 juta

----------


## herrydragon

21, 3000...

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 8
 royalmerapikoi
 2,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,500


Showa 11
 dedigouw
 4,700


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 slametk
 3,900


Showa 21
 hd
 3,000


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 dtm
 3,100


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 5,500







Total

 102,600







GC

 4,104


Best Tategoi

 3,078


Juara 1

 3,078


Juara 2

 2,052


Juara 3

 1,026


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Elecson

No. 7 3,7jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa 21 Rp. 3,1 juta

----------


## Orion

No.21-3,2 jt

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 8 2,6jt

----------


## limjohan

> No.21-3,2 jt




 :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 8
 monggalaa
 2,600


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,500


Showa 11
 dedigouw
 4,700


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 slametk
 3,900


Showa 21
 orion
 3,200


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 dtm
 3,100


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 5,500







Total

 102,900







GC

 4,116


Best Tategoi

 3,087


Juara 1

 3,087


Juara 2

 2,058


Juara 3

 1,029


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Tiny

No20 4 jt .......,,,,

----------


## herrydragon

8, 2700...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No20 4 jt .......,,,,


ini beneran buat sendiri atau om kribo ?? :Cry:

----------


## Tiny

> ini beneran buat sendiri atau om kribo ??


Buat rame2 wwkwwkwwk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no 8 Rp. 2,9 juta

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

no 21 - 3,3 jt
no 25 - 3,2 jt

----------


## suryaman

kabayan 29,5,6

----------


## herrydragon

8, 3000...

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 3 5jt

----------


## dalozt

Ini ada perpanjangan waktu gak ya?

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 16 2,6 jt

----------


## goensoe

12...5,2 jt

----------


## suryaman

jackson 25    3,3

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 ridwan
 4,600


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 8
 hd
 3,000


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,500


Showa 11
 dedigouw
 4,700


Showa 12
 lankz
 5,100


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekochen
 2,500


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 tiny
 4,000


Showa 21
 ciptar
 3,300


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 ciptar
 3,200


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,600







Total

 103,700







GC

 4,148


Best Tategoi

 3,111


Juara 1

 3,111


Juara 2

 2,074


Juara 3

 1,037


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Time : 10 menit lagi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no 8 Rp 3,2 juta

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Sshowa 29 5.800

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 2,7jt

----------


## mulyadi iching

Showa 5 . 2.9jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

test test ttest

----------


## suryaman

jackson 25   3,3

----------


## Elecson

No 7 4,1jt

----------


## me1me19

No 7   4,1 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Sshowa 29 6.000

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,000


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 agusta
 2,800


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 8
 hd
 3,000


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,500


Showa 11
 dedigouw
 4,700


Showa 12
 goen
 5,200


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 monggala
 2,600


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 tiny
 4,000


Showa 21
 ciptar
 3,300


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 jackson
 3,300


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 5,600







Total

 104,400







GC

 4,176


Best Tategoi

 3,132


Juara 1

 3,132


Juara 2

 2,088


Juara 3

 1,044


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## rvidella

rekaap donkkkkkk ada titipan nihhh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 10 rp 2,7 juta

----------


## me1me19

No 7    4,2 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 3 Rp 4.7jt

----------


## rvidella

no 2 @ 5,5jt

----------


## viktor

showa no 11 dan 29 naek @ 100

----------


## Elecson

No 7 4,2jt

----------


## me1me19

No 21   3,4 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11:4,8jt

----------


## rvidella

14 @ 4,4jt an Timmy Jkt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

21 - 3,5 jt

----------


## suryaman

no 7   4,5

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Ikut Ya.

Showa 2 - 6 jt
Showa 12 - 5,5jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 suryaman
 5,400


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,000


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 mulyadiiching
 2,900


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 elecson
 4,100


Showa 8
 sk
 3,200


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 2,500


Showa 11
 dedigouw
 4,700


Showa 12
 goen
 5,200


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 3,000


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekocen
 2,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 tiny
 4,000


Showa 21
 ciptar
 3,300


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 jackson
 3,300


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 6,000







Total

 105,300







GC

 4,212


Best Tategoi

 3,159


Juara 1

 3,159


Juara 2

 2,106


Juara 3

 1,053


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 22 Rp 2.6jt

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 16 tambah cepek 2,8jt

----------


## Elecson

No 7 4,6jt

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp   5jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No.3 Rp5.1jt

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 20 4,2jt

----------


## Tiny

> Showa 16 tambah cepek


Bid macam apa ini ?

----------


## me1me19

No 21   3,6 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 5,1 jt

----------


## tomahawk

test test test

----------


## dedigouw

11.   Rp 5,2jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

21 - 3,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Waduh sampai lupa aku bid yang mana.,.. Pie ikiii  :Cry:

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 5,5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa 10 om HD

----------


## dedigouw

11.  Rp 5,7jt

----------


## suryaman

no; 29  6,5 kabayan
no 7   5jt

----------


## rvidella

no 11 @ 5,7jt  :Becky:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

abisssssssssss

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 alphian
 6,000


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,000


Showa 4
 kabayan
 4,500


Showa 5
 mulyadiiching
 2,900


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 suryaman
 4,500


Showa 8
 sk
 3,200


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 sk
 2,700


Showa 11
 viktor
 4,900


Showa 12
 alphian
 5,500


Showa 13
 monggalan
 3,700


Showa 14
 timmy rvidela
 4,400


Showa 15
 quilstop
 2,100


Showa 16
 ekocen
 2,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,400


Showa 20
 tiny
 4,000


Showa 21
 ciptar
 3,500


Showa 22
 bobbyaswin
 2,500


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 2,000


Showa 25
 jackson
 3,300


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 dalozt
 2,200


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 viktor
 6,100







Total

 108,700







GC

 4,348


Best Tategoi

 3,261


Juara 1

 3,261


Juara 2

 2,174


Juara 3

 1,087


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## rvidella

sudah selesai kah? aku dapat gaaaaa?

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 6 jt

----------


## tomahawk

showa 22; 2,7

----------


## Elecson

No. 21 3,9jt

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 6,2jt

----------


## rvidella

pak alpian maaaaaap no 2 @ 6,4jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Eh maaf, perpanjangan 5 menit yah…. silahkan bid lagi….





> abisssssssssss

----------


## abiserpong

No.2: 6,5 jt

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 6.300

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ada perpanjangan kah ????

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12:5,6 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Showa No 2 - 7 juta

----------


## tonitops

No19 2,5jt

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 6,5jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa no 12 - 6 juta

----------


## rvidella

> No.2: 6,5 jt


no 2 @ 6,8jt an Anto

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 3jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12:6,1 jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 4 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

showa sekiguchi no.25 = 3.400.000,- idr

----------


## aries

no 21 4 juta

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa no 12 - 6,5 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Shhowawa. 12 7jt, 29 7jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa 12 nampaknya istimewa yah

----------


## Elecson

No 21 4,2jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 6,6 jt

----------


## rvidella

no 14 @ 5jt timmy jakarta

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa no 12 - 7,5 jt

----------


## tomahawk

Yg Rekap nya bingung

----------


## suryaman

showa 25, 3,5

----------


## herrydragon

Showa 10 2800

----------


## Slametkurniawan

rekapnya belum ada lagi ya ?

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 16 3,1 jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 4,3 jt

----------


## rvidella

rekpanya brader

----------


## mulyadi iching

Rekap please hehehe

----------


## dedyhalim

rekapnya om Lim....

----------


## yohanna

19 2.6jt....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Lj lagi bingung nih

----------


## rvidella

cuman dapat no titipnya ama budgetnya .... wujud ikannya kayak apa braader?  :Wave:

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 3,2jt

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 6,7jt

----------


## limjohan

lanjutttttt.....

----------


## suryaman

showa 14   6000

----------


## rvidella

no 2 @ 7,1jt lahhhhh liat pak alpian di 7jt

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 6.600

----------


## Elecson

No 21 4,5jt

----------


## rvidella

> showa 14   6000


showa 14 6100 suryamannnnnnn hayoooooo  :Flame:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa 12 Rp 6.7 juta

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa no 2 - 7,5jt

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 7jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 4,6 jt

----------


## tonitops

No27 2,3 jt

----------


## abiserpong

No.2: 7,2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 4    5 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12: 7,6 jt

----------


## Elecson

No 21 4,7jt

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 7,1jt

----------


## suryaman

kabayan 29   7,5

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 : 7,6 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

rekap please..

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 4,8 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

12 Rp 7.6 juta

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 16 3,3jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa no 12 - 8jt

----------


## ceem

15 .........2,2

----------


## abiserpong

No.4: 4,6 jt

----------


## Tiny

No 4 5.2 jt

----------


## tonitops

No19 2,7jt

----------


## rvidella

rekap no 2,14,11, 12 donkkkkk titipan nihhhhh

----------


## Elecson

No 21 4,9jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 7,2 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

showa No 2 - 8jt

----------


## abiserpong

No.4: 5,3 jt

----------


## aries

no 10 2.8 jt

----------


## rvidella

14 @ 6jt brader an timmy

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 7,3jt

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 3,4jt

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 7500

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 : 8,1 jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 20   3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Bos LJ lariiiii, huahahahahahaha... Sampai 5mnt ngga ada bid lagi rekap  :Target:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

showa 2, Rp 8.3 juta

----------


## rvidella

> showa No 2 - 8jt


showa no 2 @ 8,1jt ....  :Cry:

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 7,6jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hadeuhh..... No 2 kok cepetmen....

----------


## alpianwangjaya

No 2 - 8,5 jt

----------


## rvidella



----------


## Tiny

> No 20   3 jt


Mabok om ?

----------


## Elecson

No 21 5,2jt

----------


## rvidella

> No 2 - 8,5 jt


menyeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aku 
telpon customer dulu konpirmasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## suryaman

no;4     5,5

----------


## viktor

no 11 es teller = 7,7

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12:8,1 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Sshowa 29 8.5jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

pusing ahhh...

----------


## owi

Wah seru kejar kejaran

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 7,8jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> menyeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aku 
> telpon customer dulu konpirmasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Jgn nyerah...

----------


## goensoe

27...2,5 jt

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

showa 21 - 5,3 jt

----------


## suryaman

no;29    9000

----------


## wang

Showa 10. 3jt

----------


## rvidella

istirahat duluuuu boleh ga? ga tahu musuh budgetnya udah berapa nihhhh?

no 14 @ 7jt masih masuk ga?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Rekapnya ????

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 25   3,6jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

rekap dong om LJ….. ini bingung berat  :Cry:

----------


## dalozt

Msh bid ya?

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Rekap donk

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 8jt

----------


## dedyhalim

hihihihi... asyik pilihanku masih aman.... :Spy:  :Spy:

----------


## soralokita

Rekap donk om...

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 8,1jt

----------


## aries

no 10 3.1 juta

----------


## rvidella

no 14 di 7,1 haloooo

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Lawan om alpian hadeuh...

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> No.12:8,1 jt


Sorry baru lihat.
Showa 12 - 8,5jt

----------


## dalozt

Peraturannya gmn sih? Bukannya 8.05 selesai?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Salah pilih lawan nih .....

----------


## suryaman

no 14     7,5

----------


## fsutanto

No 28 sudah berapa ya??

----------


## herrydragon

Lanjotttttttt :Yo:

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Lawan om alpian hadeuh...


Maaf ya pak.

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 16 3,7jt

----------


## limjohan

ga keburu rekap :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  lanjut ajaaaaaa :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## hero

waahhh no.1 tdk ada lawan nih....santai dulu ah....

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 8.300 he..he.. :Yo:

----------


## rvidella

> no 14     7,5


7,6 wessssssssssssssssssssssssss :Tape:

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Admin mana Rekapnya .... He... He..

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 8,4jt

----------


## viktor

ayoo om bob om herry  :Bump2:

----------


## dalozt

Tlg info posisi? Tlg informasi bid nya perpanjangan 5 menit terus?

----------


## viktor

no 11 = 9jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah mau ganti ikan nggak bisa nih ...... Bingung ....

----------


## rvidella

> ga keburu rekap lanjut ajaaaaaa


gimana tahu musuhnya sudah berapa beraderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 9,1jt

----------


## suryaman

no 25    4000

----------


## soralokita

Bingung euy.. Nomer mane yg msh bisa diganggu angkanya..

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12:8,6 jt

----------


## DTm

No.13 3,8jt

----------


## tonitops

Ayo di rekap dong om LJ

----------


## dedyhalim

no.20 udah nyampe berapa ya???

----------


## bbongso

Ayo no. 11

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

tentuin waktunya aja om LJ...

----------


## alpianwangjaya

No 12 -9 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Bingung euy.. Nomer mane yg msh bisa diganggu angkanya..


Sama om , mau ganti haluan last bid brp bingung nih .....

----------


## suryaman

no 14   7,7

----------


## Dony Lesmana

13     3,9 jt

----------


## rvidella

> Sama om , mau ganti haluan last bid brp bingung nih .....


sama om saya juga mau ganti haluan ga bisa

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 13, 3,9jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

No 2 sudah stop bid lebih  dari 5 menit ya...

----------


## wang

Showa 10. 3.2jt

----------


## viktor

nunggu rekap ni om lim ada cust lo

----------


## rvidella

> no 14   7,7


kalo ini karena masih ada titipan jadi bisa 7,8 ..... 


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.

----------


## Tiny

13 4 jt .......

----------


## DTm

> gimana tahu musuhnya sudah berapa beraderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


baca rekap terakhir halaman 65om,abis itu bacain satu2 sampe halaman 79... :Peace:

----------


## bbongso

Om jimmy007 bid yg no 11 donk om....

----------


## DTm

No.13  4,1jt

----------


## Tiny

Waduh om dtm masoh mantau

----------


## viktor

no 2 d hrg brp om alpian blh tak bid

----------


## jimmy 007

No.11: 9,2 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

Finish....

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 9,3jt

----------


## suryaman

no 13    4,5    lamborgini

----------


## Dony Lesmana

13   4,2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> no 2 d hrg brp om alpian blh tak bid


Berminat juga ya .....

----------


## rvidella

may God bless you all ,,,,, amitabhaaaaaaaa  :Israel:

----------


## DTm

No.13 4,6jt

----------


## rvidella

> no 2 d hrg brp om alpian blh tak bid


8,5jt ya? pak alp?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

13    5 jt

----------


## Tiny

No 13 5 jt

----------


## viktor

kalo om bob gk bid tak ambil loh ayoo

----------


## jimmy 007

No12:9,1 jt

----------


## suryaman

no 14    7,9

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Silahkan om victor.....

----------


## DTm

wah om Don,pindah2 nih... no.13 5,1jt

----------


## ceem

showa 15......2,2jt

----------


## herrydragon

Time outtttt, rekap om LJ

----------


## viktor

n0. 2 = 8700

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Tapi lawan om alpian lho ..... Berat....

----------


## Tiny

No 13 5.5 jt

----------


## bbongso

Ayo ayo no 11 om Lj rekap donkkk

----------


## hero

no.1 : amaaannnn.....

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Masih lanjut ya ?

----------


## rvidella

14 @ 7,8jt yaaaaa

----------


## alpianwangjaya

No 12 -9,5 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

Aaahhh om alpian bagi atu dong

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 8  3,5 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Showa 29 9.8jt

----------


## rvidella

ini kyknya 1x bid akan renew semua deh pak alp

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

----------


## jimmy 007

No:11: 9,4 jt

----------


## alpianwangjaya

no 2 - 9jt

----------


## aries

no 15 2.4 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

:Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## limjohan

lanjutttttt :Doh:

----------


## zeravince

Seru bener

----------


## jimmy 007

No.2 bukannya udah finish utk om alpian?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah.... Jadi penonton aja dah.... Bingung nih ...

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> ini kyknya 1x bid akan renew semua deh pak alp
> 
> *Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan 20.000 YEN ATAU Rp. 2.000.000,*
> *Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*


Bukan nya kamu yang minta saya harus ikut ...

----------


## dalozt

Gak ada rekapan jd bingung

----------


## rvidella

> lanjutttttt


ga th sdh di brppppppppp kasih rekap pleaseeeeee kalo salah kan tinggal diprotes broooooooooooooooo

----------


## viktor

no 2 = 9100

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Aaahhh om alpian bagi atu dong


Oke kalo dapat no 2, saya nga serakah kok.

----------


## dedigouw

11. Rp 9,5jt

----------


## rvidella

> Bukan nya kamu yang minta saya harus ikut ...


bukannnn maksudnya tadi kan pak alp nanya no 2 sdh 5 menit tdk ada bid jd sdh habis tapi kayaknya rulenya .... 1 bid akan refresh the time for 5 more minutes

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,100


Showa 3
 bayuad
 5,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 5,500


Showa 5
 mulyadiiching
 2,900


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 kabayan
 5,000


Showa 8
 dl
 3,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 wang
 3,200


Showa 11
 jimm
 9,400


Showa 12
 alphian
 9,500


Showa 13
 tiny
 5,500


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,400


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitop
 2,700


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,200


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tomohaw
 2,700


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 25
 wandy
 3,600


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 goe
 2,500


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 9,800







Total

 138,100







GC

 5,524


Best Tategoi

 4,143


Juara 1

 4,143


Juara 2

 2,762


Juara 3

 1,381


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hebat om victor .... Pantang menyerah.....

----------


## limjohan

tahan nafas 20 menit :Smash:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## DTm

Sengaja ga di rekap supaya bidnya langsung gede2 kelipatannya,karena kira2 nembaknya :Peace:

----------


## jimmy 007

Makasih om alpian...buat newbie nih....

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> bukannnn maksudnya tadi kan pak alp nanya no 2 sdh 5 menit tdk ada bid jd sdh habis tapi kayaknya rulenya .... 1 bid akan refresh the time for 5 more minutes


Kayaknya lebih dari 10 menit.

----------


## Elecson

No 7 5,2jt

----------


## DTm

no.13 5,6jt

----------


## limjohan

> Oke kalo dapat no 2, saya nga serakah kok.



lanjuttt...................... :Peep:  :Peep:  :Peep:  :Peep:

----------


## jimmy 007

No.12: 9,6 jt

----------


## tonitops

No27 2,6 jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 4   5,6 juta

----------


## Ridwan sm

n0.25-3.700.000,- idr

----------


## suryaman

kabayan 29  10jt

----------


## yohanna

19 2.8 jt....

----------


## ceem

15.......2,5

----------


## rvidella

4 @ 5,6 pleazse

----------


## suryaman

no 4   6000 kabayan

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 27   2,7 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 7   5,1 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,100


Showa 3
 bayuad
 5,100


Showa 4
 wandy
 5,600


Showa 5
 mulyadiiching
 2,900


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 elecson
 5,200


Showa 8
 dl
 3,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 wang
 3,200


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,400


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 tonitop
 2,700


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,200


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tomohaw
 2,700


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 25
 ridwan
 3,700


Showa 26
 dalozt
 3,700


Showa 27
 tonit
 2,600


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 9,800







Total

 138,900







GC

 5,556


Best Tategoi

 4,167


Juara 1

 4,167


Juara 2

 2,778


Juara 3

 1,389


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

25  4000 jackson

----------


## rvidella

5 @ 3jt please

----------


## bank ipoel

No 26 : 3,8jt

----------


## e2k

Om Epoe kemana ya? Ketiduran?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 7   5,3 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Showa 29 11jt

----------


## rvidella

4 @ 5,8 timmy jkt

----------


## mulyadi iching

No 5. 3.1jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Kapan. Selesai nya ne???

----------


## rvidella

5 @ 3,2jt ah  :Blabla: 

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 25   4,1 juta

----------


## abiserpong

Mohon informasi ... 
perpanjangan waktu bid terakhir 5  menit, untuk masing - masing koi ataukah keseluruhan..

----------


## suryaman

no 7 6000...............

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,100


Showa 3
 bayuad
 5,100


Showa 4
 kabayan
 6,000


Showa 5
 dodo
 4,000


Showa 6
 agusta
 2,300


Showa 7
 elecson
 5,200


Showa 8
 dl
 3,500


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 wang
 3,200


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 ceem
 2,500


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 yohana
 2,800


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,200


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tomohaw
 2,700


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 25
 jacksaon
 4,000


Showa 26
 bank
 3,800


Showa 27
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 kabayan
 10,000







Total

 141,300







GC

 5,652


Best Tategoi

 4,239


Juara 1

 4,239


Juara 2

 2,826


Juara 3

 1,413


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## e2k

14.. Kenapa kamu mahal sekali.. Masa kamu makan hikari saya makan indomie..  :Eek2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 3   5,2 jt

----------


## herrydragon

10, 3300...

----------


## rvidella

6 @ 2,5jt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 4  6 juta

----------


## viktor

no 19 = 3jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 22 Rp 2.8jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

25 = Rp. 4.100.000,-

----------


## tomahawk

No 22: 2,9

----------


## Elecson

No 7 5,4jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 3 Rp 5.3jt

----------


## mulyadi iching

Om lj . Apa nggak salah rekap?. Om dodo bid 3.2jt kok bisa 4jt????

----------


## herrydragon

24, 4100. 8, 3600

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

lho masih lanjut ?

----------


## limjohan

> Mohon informasi ... 
> perpanjangan waktu bid terakhir 5  menit, untuk masing - masing koi ataukah keseluruhan..



seluruhnya om.....bisa gila aku om....., perlu desain software.......hahahaaaa

----------


## qulistop

no.22 2800

----------


## rvidella

28 @ 2,3 ah

----------


## hero

finish ya...???

----------


## suryaman

no.29     11.200.000

----------


## aries

no 15 2.6 jt

----------


## suryaman

no.7    5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 22: 2,9 jt

----------


## dalozt

26 3,9
27 2,9

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No8  3,7jt

----------


## tonitops

No19,3,1jt no27 2,8jt

----------


## rvidella

> 14.. Kenapa kamu mahal sekali.. Masa kamu makan hikari saya makan indomie..


kata org2 calon female bongsor ktnya2

----------


## tonitops

No 27 3 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Om surya sshowa 29 13jt

----------


## suryaman

sorry no.7     6jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,100


Showa 3
 bayua
 5,300


Showa 4
 kabayan
 6,000


Showa 5
 dodo
 4,000


Showa 6
 dodo
 2,500


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,000


Showa 8
 hd
 3,600


Showa 9
 tomahawk
 4,300


Showa 10
 hd
 3,300


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 ceem
 2,500


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,000


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,200


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tomo
 2,900


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 wandy
 4,100


Showa 26
 bank
 3,800


Showa 27
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 28
 hd
 2,200


Showa 29
 jr
 11,000







Total

 144,300







GC

 5,772


Best Tategoi

 4,329


Juara 1

 4,329


Juara 2

 2,886


Juara 3

 1,443


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 20 4,3. No 26 4,0

----------


## viktor

no 19 = 3200

----------


## owi

> Om Epoe kemana ya? Ketiduran?


Kayanya masih dijalan

----------


## rvidella

28 kindai showa 2,3jt pleaseeeeee

----------


## bank ipoel

No 26 : 4000

----------


## abiserpong

No.2: 9,2 jt

----------


## rvidella

> No 20 4,3. No 26 4,0


26 @ 4,1jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

27 = 2.800.000,-

----------


## rvidella



----------


## Ridwan sm

25 = Rp. 4.200.000,-

----------


## wandy lesmana

no4 @ 6,1 juta

----------


## rtangguh

Showa 9 4,5jt

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 20 4,5jt

----------


## bank ipoel

> 26 @ 4,1jt


No 26 : 4200

----------


## viktor

no 2 = 9300 , no 25 = 4200

----------


## wang

Showa 10. 3.5jt

----------


## tonitops

No.22 3 jt

----------


## qulistop

no.22 3jt ya

----------


## rvidella

> no4 @ 6,1 juta


no 4 6,3jt brooooo maaaap titipan

----------


## viktor

no 25 = 4300

----------


## hero

waaahhh...no.1 gak ada yg lirik lagi rupanya???

----------


## qulistop

no.22 3.1jt

----------


## tonitops

No.22 3,1 jt

----------


## rvidella

> no 25 = 4300


mukanya lucu ya pak

----------


## herrydragon

28, 2400...  :Mad2:

----------


## 9KOI

Showa 3 5,5jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

No.25 = Rp. 4.500.000,-

----------


## suryaman

no 4   6,5..............

----------


## wandy lesmana

iya bro dodo nggak apa2. No 4 @6,5 juta

----------


## yohanna

6 2.6 jt......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wuihh.... Rame bener nih lelang ...

----------


## rvidella

> no 4   6,5..............


no 4 @ 6,6jt brooooooo

----------


## viktor

no 25 = 4600 iya muka nya lucu om dodo  :Heh:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 3  5,4 jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 6,6 juta

----------


## dedyhalim

lamaaaaa amat ya..............

----------


## rvidella

no 5 si kembang kembang sudah berapa bro?

----------


## suryaman

n0 4     7000

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 6,8 juta

----------


## tonitops

No.22 3,2jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,500


Showa 4
 wandy
 6,600


Showa 5
 dodo
 4,000


Showa 6
 yohana
 2,600


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,000


Showa 8
 dl
 3,700


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,500


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 quils
 3,100


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 4,600


Showa 26
 ipoel
 4,200


Showa 27
 tonit
 3,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 150,100







GC

 6,004


Best Tategoi

 4,503


Juara 1

 4,503


Juara 2

 3,002


Juara 3

 1,501


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 5 juta

----------


## limjohan

Today, 09:03 PM#950

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No.3 Rp 5.6jt

----------


## ceem

22.....3,2

----------


## Elecson

No 26. 4,4jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,500


Showa 4
 wandy
 6,600


Showa 5
 dodo
 4,000


Showa 6
 yohana
 2,600


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,000


Showa 8
 dl
 3,700


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,500


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tonit
 3,200


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 wandy
 5,000


Showa 26
 ipoel
 4,200


Showa 27
 tonit
 3,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 150,600







GC

 6,024


Best Tategoi

 4,518


Juara 1

 4,518


Juara 2

 3,012


Juara 3

 1,506


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## viktor

no 25 = 5100

----------


## rvidella

> n0 4     7000



no 4 @ 7,1

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

No 20 5,0 no 26 5,0

----------


## welly

No26.4,5 jt

----------


## mulyadi iching

No.17. 3.5jt

----------


## 9KOI

No3 5,7 jt

----------


## suryaman

no 4     7000..............

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 bayuad
 5,600


Showa 4
 wandy
 6,600


Showa 5
 dodo
 4,000


Showa 6
 yohana
 2,600


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,000


Showa 8
 dl
 3,700


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 dtm
 5,600


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,400


Showa 18
 royalmerapi
 2,100


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 9koi
 4,500


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 tonit
 3,200


Showa 23
 dedyhalim
 2,500


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 wandy
 5,000


Showa 26
 elecs
 4,400


Showa 27
 tonit
 3,000


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 150,900







GC

 6,036


Best Tategoi

 4,527


Juara 1

 4,527


Juara 2

 3,018


Juara 3

 1,509


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## herrydragon

8, 3800...

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 2,7 juta

----------


## Ridwan sm

27 = 3.100.00,-

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 4,6jt

----------


## Jusri

No 27 = 3.200

----------


## suryaman

no 5 4,1............

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No8  3,9jt

----------


## tonitops

No.27 3,2 jt

----------


## frostbitez

13 5.7jt biar rame

----------


## Elecson

No. 26 5,1jt

----------


## rvidella

no 7 @ 6,2jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

27 = 3.500.000,-

----------


## qulistop

no.22 3300
no.18 2200

----------


## dalozt

22 3,3
26 4,5
27 3,2

----------


## welly

No26.5,2 jt

----------


## suryaman

no 7     6,500............

----------


## Anggy Florance

No. 22, 3.4 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 22 : 3,5 jt

----------


## ceem

22....3,5jt

----------


## hero

jd penonton doang nih....ngantuk tinggal tidur aja om lj besok kabarin ya kalau dapat...

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,700


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 yohana
 2,600


Showa 7
 dodo
 7,100


Showa 8
 dl
 3,900


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 frost
 5,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 muyadi
 3,500


Showa 18
 quils
 2,200


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 irwan
 5,000


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 quils
 3,300


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 elecson
 5,100


Showa 27
 ridwan
 3,500


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 155,200







GC

 6,208


Best Tategoi

 4,656


Juara 1

 4,656


Juara 2

 3,104


Juara 3

 1,552


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## rvidella

> no 5 4,1............


coba lagi no 5 @ 4,2jt broooooooooo LJ

----------


## ceem

22....3,6jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,700


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 yohana
 2,600


Showa 7
 dodo
 7,100


Showa 8
 dl
 3,900


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 frost
 5,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 mong
 3,700


Showa 17
 muyadi
 3,500


Showa 18
 quils
 2,200


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 irwan
 5,000


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 bobas
 3,500


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,200


Showa 27
 ridwan
 3,500


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 155,500







GC

 6,220


Best Tategoi

 4,665


Juara 1

 4,665


Juara 2

 3,110


Juara 3

 1,555


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## limjohan

Today, 09:13 PM

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 5,1jt

----------


## Elecson

No 26 5.3jt

----------


## Anggy Florance

No. 22, 3.6 jt

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 3,8jt

----------


## rvidella

> jd penonton doang nih....ngantuk tinggal tidur aja om lj besok kabarin ya kalau dapat...


no 6 @ 2,8jt brooooo

----------


## welly

No26.5,5jt

----------


## ceem

Om......ceem 22....3,6jt

----------


## dalozt

6 2,7
15 2,7
18 2,3

----------


## suryaman

no 29    13,100

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 10,2 juta

----------


## herrydragon

8, 4000...  18, 2300...

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 hero
 10,100


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,700


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 dodo
 2,800


Showa 7
 dodo
 7,100


Showa 8
 dl
 3,900


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 frost
 5,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,600


Showa 16
 ekoc
 3,800


Showa 17
 muyadi
 3,500


Showa 18
 quils
 2,200


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 dedy
 5,100


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 anggi
 3,600


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 ridwan
 3,500


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,000







Total

 156,300







GC

 6,252


Best Tategoi

 4,689


Juara 1

 4,689


Juara 2

 3,126


Juara 3

 1,563


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

no 13    5,6........

----------


## ceem

22.....3,7jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

16  3,9 jt

----------


## Elecson

No 26 5,5jt

----------


## suryaman

no 18   2,4...........

----------


## rvidella

Originally Posted by *hero*  
 				jd penonton doang nih....ngantuk tinggal tidur aja om lj besok kabarin ya kalau dapat...


aku juga mo bobooooooooooooooooo :Sleep:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 3  5,9 jt

----------


## wandy lesmana

no [email protected] 3,7juta

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 5,700


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 dodo
 2,800


Showa 7
 dodo
 7,100


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 frost
 5,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 daloz
 2,700


Showa 16
 ekoc
 3,800


Showa 17
 muyadi
 3,500


Showa 18
 daloz
 2,300


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 dedy
 5,100


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 anggi
 3,600


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 ridwan
 3,500


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 suryaman
 13,100







Total

 156,800







GC

 6,272


Best Tategoi

 4,704


Juara 1

 4,704


Juara 2

 3,136


Juara 3

 1,568


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## aries

no 15 2.8 jt

----------


## ceem

Showa no 22.....3,7jt

----------


## goensoe

17....3,6 jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

:Yield:  :Hail:

----------


## Elecson

No 27 5.4jt

----------


## suryaman

no 18 2,400..........

----------


## herrydragon

18. 2400....

----------


## welly

No20.5,2 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 dl
 5,900


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 dodo
 2,800


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 stangguh
 4,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 frost
 5,700


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 daloz
 2,700


Showa 16
 dl
 3,900


Showa 17
 muyadi
 3,500


Showa 18
 daloz
 2,300


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 dedy
 5,100


Showa 21
 cipta
 5,300


Showa 22
 ceem
 3,700


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 wandy
 3,700


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 suryaman
 13,100







Total

 156,800







GC

 6,272


Best Tategoi

 4,704


Juara 1

 4,704


Juara 2

 3,136


Juara 3

 1,568


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

13 5,800                  ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## herrydragon

18 2500....

----------


## jimmy 007

Mau sampai jam brp ini???

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 4600

----------


## Elecson

No 21 5.5jt

----------


## rtangguh

Showa 9,  5jt

----------


## dedyhalim

:Closed 2:  :Thumb:

----------


## limjohan

jam 22:00 kita tutup ya. terima kasih semuanyaaaaaa....muachhhh .... :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:

----------


## suryaman

no 22       3,7............

----------


## ekochen

Showa 16 4jt

----------


## qulistop

no.18 2500

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Mau sampai jam brp ini???


sampai om LJ bangun om Jimmy... hhahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nn 16  4,1

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 5100

----------


## Ridwan sm

17 - 3.600.000

----------


## ekochen

Show a 16 4,2jt

----------


## jimmy 007

Ha.. ha...om cipta blm bobo ya...

----------


## tonitops

No.6 2,9jt

----------


## bbongso

Udah menang om jimmy tenang aja....

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

showa 29 13500

----------


## limjohan

Today, 09:29 PM

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 dl
 5,900


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 dodo
 2,800


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 ekoc
 4,200


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 hd
 2,500


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 welly
 5,200


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 ceem
 3,700


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 suryaman
 13,100







Total

 160,200







GC

 6,408


Best Tategoi

 4,806


Juara 1

 4,806


Juara 2

 3,204


Juara 3

 1,602


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## rvidella

:Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Pray2:  :Fish:  :Yield:

----------


## tonitops

No 19 3,3 jt

----------


## 9KOI

No3 6,1 jt

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 dl
 5,900


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitop
 2,900


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 ekoc
 4,200


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 hd
 2,500


Showa 19
 viktor
 3,200


Showa 20
 welly
 5,200


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 ceem
 3,700


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 160,700







GC

 6,428


Best Tategoi

 4,821


Juara 1

 4,821


Juara 2

 3,214


Juara 3

 1,607


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

16  4,3 jt

----------


## qulistop

no.15 2700

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 5,3jt

----------


## jimmy 007

> Udah menang om jimmy tenang aja....


Om alpian berbaik hati om bbongso....

----------


## qulistop

no.18 2600

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitop
 2,900


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 ekoc
 4,200


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 hd
 2,500


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 welly
 5,200


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 ceem
 3,700


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 161,000







GC

 6,440


Best Tategoi

 4,830


Juara 1

 4,830


Juara 2

 3,220


Juara 3

 1,610


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

22     3,8.............

----------


## limjohan

om alphian kemana ya ? :Pray2:

----------


## welly

No20.5,5jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

22 = 3.900.000,-

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitop
 2,900


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 quils
 2,600


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 dedyh
 5,300


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 3,800


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 161,400







GC

 6,456


Best Tategoi

 4,842


Juara 1

 4,842


Juara 2

 3,228


Juara 3

 1,614


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Slametkurniawan

:Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Boxing:  :Nod:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitop
 2,900


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 quils
 2,600


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 welly
 5,500


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 ridwan
 3,900


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 161,700







GC

 6,468


Best Tategoi

 4,851


Juara 1

 4,851


Juara 2

 3,234


Juara 3

 1,617


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

22    4000..........

----------


## limjohan

Today, 09:35 PM

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitop
 2,900


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 aries
 2,800


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 quils
 2,600


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 welly
 5,500


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 161,800







GC

 6,472


Best Tategoi

 4,854


Juara 1

 4,854


Juara 2

 3,236


Juara 3

 1,618


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## dalozt

6 3jt
15 2,9
18 2,6

----------


## limjohan

Today, 09:36 PM

----------


## herrydragon

Closeddd  :Sleep:

----------


## rvidella

gooooooooooooooooooooooood sdh pd teler

----------


## dalozt

Om liem sampe jam 10 selesaikah? Ngantuk nih..

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 daloz
 3,000


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 daloz
 2,900


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 quils
 2,600


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 welly
 5,500


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 4,000


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 162,000







GC

 6,480


Best Tategoi

 4,860


Juara 1

 4,860


Juara 2

 3,240


Juara 3

 1,620


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## Ridwan sm

22 = 4.200.000

----------


## herrydragon

18. 2700...

----------


## suryaman

22 4,5,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## tonitops

No.6 3,1jt

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 5,6jt

----------


## rtangguh

Showa 9, 5,5jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

22 = 4.600.000,-

----------


## limjohan

CLOSED :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## suryaman

no 22 4,7............

----------


## dedigouw

> CLOSED


Sdh closed atau sampai pk. 22.00 Om?

----------


## dalozt

6 3,2
18 2,8

----------


## herrydragon

6 3200...,

----------


## Ridwan sm

No.22 - 4,8jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> jam 22:00 kita tutup ya. terima kasih semuanyaaaaaa....muachhhh ....


Katanya jam 22:00 om

----------


## herrydragon

18 3000....

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 5600

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 6,100


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 tonitops
 3,100


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 rtangguh
 5,500


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 daloz
 2,900


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 goes
 3,600


Showa 18
 hd
 2,700


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 dedyhalim
 5,600


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 4,500


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 5,400


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 jr
 13,500







Total

 163,200







GC

 6,528


Best Tategoi

 4,896


Juara 1

 4,896


Juara 2

 3,264


Juara 3

 1,632


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## suryaman

no 22  5000

----------


## tonitops

Jd gmn ni om?

----------


## dedyhalim

ngantuk nih........

----------


## welly

No20.5,7jt

----------


## herrydragon

CLOSEDDDDDD  :Peace:

----------


## dalozt

Simpang siuuur ne

----------


## Ridwan sm

15-3.000.000,-

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 5,8jt

----------


## welly

No20.5,9 jt

----------


## suryaman

no 29 13,900........

----------


## dalozt

15 3,1jt bid ya

----------


## qulistop

no.15 3000
no.18 2800
tx

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 6jt mentok....

----------


## herrydragon

Closed om LJ  :Smokin:

----------


## welly

No20.6,1jt

----------


## Orion

No.18, 3jt

----------


## viktor

om lj rekap

----------


## rtangguh

Showa 9, 5,7jt

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 6,3jt

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 5800

----------


## Elecson

Om Lim saya tadi salah ketik sudah di edit 
27 say tidak bid 5,7jt

----------


## rtangguh

Showa 9, 6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 3  6,2 jt

----------


## viktor

no 9= 6100

----------


## welly

No20.6,5jt

----------


## dedigouw

17. Rp  3,7jt

----------


## Jusri

3 = 6,2 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> no 9= 6100


Kejarrr om Viktor  :Yo:

----------


## tomahawk

Showa no 18
3,1jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bentar lg finish ..

----------


## dedyhalim

showa 20 6,6jt

----------


## herrydragon

18. 3200.....

----------


## Jusri

3 = 6,3 jt

----------


## tomahawk

showa no 18
3,3jt

----------


## hero

No.11: 9,6 jt

----------


## limjohan

tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI. :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## welly

No20.6,7jt

----------


## dalozt

18 3,3 jt bid

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Kejarrr om Viktor


Lho..... Thumben om nggak ikutan skalian

----------


## ceem

10......3,2jt

----------


## herrydragon

FINISHHHHHH :Yo:

----------


## dedyhalim

jam 10.00 nih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No3  6,4 jt

----------


## oasis

No 12 9,7 jt

----------


## tonitops

No.6 3,3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

3 6500....

----------


## dalozt

6 3,5jt bid

----------


## jimmy 007

Finish ya...rekap om LJ

----------


## dedigouw

Sdh Finish ya Om LJ?

----------


## viktor

bagus nggak om herry pilihan saya , nda usah kejar selesai sendiri tet 22:00 wkt server koi's

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Udah Closed ya....

----------


## ceem

lanjut......hahahahaha

----------


## dedyhalim

rekapnya om...

----------


## herrydragon

> bagus nggak om herry pilihan saya , nda usah kejar selesai sendiri tet 22:00 wkt server koi's


Bagus om vik.. Makanya saya ngga berani ikut bid  :Doh:

----------


## welly

Sdh closed om?Di rekap aja

----------


## Ridwan sm

no.18 3,5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om herry, jadi dapet bonus bakteri starter nggak nih ....

----------


## dedyhalim

jadinya udah kelar belom nih?

----------


## oasis

No 3 6,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Om herry, jadi dapet bonus bakteri starter nggak nih ....


Jadi minimal bid 3e maks 29e om bob  :Clap2:

----------


## oasis

Belum closed ya om kan 5 menit

----------


## agusta_17

tes kok gbs posting ya...
6-3600

----------


## limjohan

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## 9KOI

No3 6,6jt om

----------


## herrydragon

Lanjotttttt  :Cool2:

----------


## 9KOI

No3 7jt om

----------


## Ridwan sm

rekap dlu om LJ

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> 


Maksudnya .... Lanjut...???

----------


## dedyhalim

loh belom kelar ya?  showa 20 6,8jt deh

----------


## limjohan

bisa gila aku.... :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## welly

Masih lanjut?no20.7 jt

----------


## david_pupu

lanjoot wkwkwkwk

----------


## oasis

No 3 7,1 jt

----------


## david_pupu

harusnya perpanjang cuma 30 detik/ post om jgn 5 menit wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## limjohan

ditunggu rekapannya besok pagi pagi sekali ya om semua. 
Terima kasih. :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Bantuian om LJ ....Om dodo ....

----------


## 9KOI

No3 7,2 om

----------


## welly

Jd gimana ini om Lj?Sampai kapan ngebidx?Unlimitedkah?

----------


## herrydragon

> bisa gila aku....


Om bob minta bacteri bos bro.. Kirimen backteri sembarang  :Dance:

----------


## oasis

No 25 5,5 jt

----------


## welly

Om Lj gimana?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Om bob minta bacteri bos bro.. Kirimen backteri sembarang


Wkwkwkwk.....

----------


## oasis

Wah bisa jadi kelewatan

----------


## viktor

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


jadi sy dpt 3 ekor no 2, 9 , dan 25 betul nggak om lim

----------


## suryaman

haaaaaddeewwhhhhhhhh..............................  ...... :Closed 2:

----------


## Elecson

Om LJ tadi saya di post #1016 salah ketik. Tidak bis No27 5,4jt. 
Bidder terakhir Welly at 3,7 jt. 
Maaf sekali.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Selamat om suryaman , dapet banyak ya....

----------


## rvidella

om LJ baru telpon aku katanya dia sudah gilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ,,,,, aku jadi kebangun dehhhhhh mana siini aku yang terusin daaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## welly

Om Lj kalo tdk ada jawaban saya batal saja

----------


## rvidella

> No 25 5,5 jt


Today, 10:20 PM

jadi 22:25 donk ya ,.... teraakhir?

----------


## herrydragon

> Wkwkwkwk.....


Huahahhaha... Malah minta penyakit  :Rofl:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Sabar om .... Om LJ masih bingung rekapnya

----------


## suryaman

tanks om bob

----------


## rvidella

habis nih sudah brooooooo  finish as you wish .....

----------


## welly

Mana om Ljx?

----------


## herrydragon

Udah finish 22.00 bos bro  :Yo:

----------


## viktor

Tolong ya saya sedang sama bigboss , jangan main-2...

----------


## herrydragon

> Tolong ya saya sedang sama bigboss , jangan main-2...


Bos sapa meneh iki???

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah... Paketum di situ ya ternyata .....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Tolong ya saya sedang sama bigboss , jangan main-2...


Selamat malam paketum , skrg aktif ikut lelang nih jadi tambah seru ......Dapet brp ekor om victor ?

----------


## welly

Om elecson kapan saya ngebid n0 27?Tlg diperjelas hal brp?

----------


## rtangguh

Harusnya REKAP yang di hitung 21.46 pm, krn Om LJ sdh  posting close

----------


## herrydragon

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


Lagi pijit skrg... Therapy... Gara2 panik  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

Wah keliatannya ikannya diseragamkan aja harganya jadi rp 2.1jt malah happy semua  :Peace:

----------


## rvidella

> Lagi pijit skrg... Therapy... Gara2 panik


kok tahu?   :Pizza:  :Target:  :Bowl:

----------


## dedyhalim

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


harusnya sesudah pengumuman ini, langsung ditutup lelangnya

----------


## oasis

> Selamat om suryaman , dapet banyak ya....


Om surya man surya koi palace bukan ya?

----------


## herrydragon

> kok tahu?


Haduh.. Kok tak kasih tau ya  :Tape:  :Tape:  :Tape:  :Tape:

----------


## oasis

> Today, 10:20 PM
> 
> jadi 22:25 donk ya ,.... teraakhir?



Kalo regulasi awal om dodo, saya pikir sampe malem kenapa bid santai

----------


## suryaman

bukan om.........

----------


## oasis

> bukan om.........


Siap om, gimana ni om dodo jadinya, om lim kasi kepastian ae to

----------


## herrydragon

> Siap om, gimana ni om dodo jadinya, om lim kasi kepastian ae to


Sabar om Oasis... Om LJ lagi milih Ochiba itu di Pp nya... KC maning  :Der:

----------


## 9KOI

Lanjut dong om sesuai ketentuan awal😄👍

----------


## oasis

Hehe iya ni om dragon, meh tak tinggal pijitan juga

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Hehe iya ni om dragon, meh tak tinggal pijitan juga


Ntar jangan jangan om herry juga ikut ikutan pijitan juga ....

----------


## suryaman

ach tinggal dugem ja biar fresh ni otak........... :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:

----------


## Jojoman

Om bobby jdnya ga dapet toh?

----------


## herrydragon

> Lanjut dong om sesuai ketentuan awal


Wah master suhu lelang masih semangat aja  :Hail:

----------


## herrydragon

> Hehe iya ni om dragon, meh tak tinggal pijitan juga


Iya om saya mau pijit plus plus.. Plus bantal plus guling  :Sleep:

----------


## herrydragon

> Ntar jangan jangan om herry juga ikut ikutan pijitan juga ....


Saya lagi cari bakteri buat om bob  :Crazy:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Iya om saya mau pijit plus plus.. Plus bantal plus guling


Gulingnya bs geter gak ???

----------


## herrydragon

> Gulingnya bs geter gak ???


Gulingnya dobel om DL  :Whistle:

----------


## epoe

Jam 5 ada tamu, terus makan sampai jam 7, pulang liat Nowela, mau buka i't disuruh tidur  :Heh:  ....... nanti katanya dibangunkan.    eeeeeeh Bablas .........................sampai jam 2 baru bangun. :Faint2:

----------


## dalozt

Iya nih simpang siur banget jd kebut2an semua..

----------


## owi

> Wah keliatannya ikannya diseragamkan aja harganya jadi rp 2.1jt malah happy semua


wah kl gitu yg ngebid bahagia om lj mumet luar biasa

----------


## limjohan

Selamat pagi..... :Yo:

----------


## limjohan

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 viktor
 9,300


Showa 3
 9koi
 7,200


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 agusta
 3,600


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 herrydragon
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 6,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 hero
 9,600


Showa 12
 oasis
 9,700


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 dalozt
 3,100


Showa 16
 donylesmana
 4,300


Showa 17
 dedigouw
 3,700


Showa 18
 ridwan
 3,500


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 welly
 7,000


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 5,000


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 herrydragon
 4,100


Showa 25
 oasis
 5,500


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elecson
 5,400


Showa 28
 herrydragon
 2,400


Showa 29
 suryaman
 13,900







Total

 169,400


Total peserta
 16








GC

 6,776


Best Tategoi

 5,082


Juara 1

 5,082


Juara 2

 3,388


Juara 3

 1,694


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




www.sulyresort.com







Rekening pembayaran ikan : 2684019090 a/n Lim johan BCA




Alamat pengambilan ikan untuk Jakarta :



Koipalace Indonesia, Jl. Makaliwe Raya no. 40B, Latumeten - Grogol. Jakarta barat









Konfirmasi :Lj : 2AFA3145
0818 91 4858

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Sukses om lelangnya ......jangan kapok ya walau pun pusing ......

----------


## gizza

Seruu lelang ikan nya...sukses ya utk koipalace

----------


## herrydragon

Mantap.... NEXT Om LJ  :Yo:

----------


## jimmy 007

Lho.....om LJ itu bid terakhir kan jam 22.00... ??? Kok jd hilang ikan sy no.12 ???

----------


## jimmy 007

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


Statement ini apa masih berlaku???

----------


## 9KOI

Congrats om LJ.👍👍👍 acaranya seru banget😄

----------


## 9KOI

Ditunbgu KC selanjutnya😄😄😄

----------


## 9KOI

> Wah master suhu lelang masih semangat aja


Hahahha bisa aja suhu nogo.... Bukannya semangat, masalahnya gak kebagian ikan bid-ku ditimpain semua😣😣😣

----------


## hero

Selamat pagi....bangun tidur ikan no.1 hilang, kok surprise dpt no.11 ??? Beneran ini sdh final om LJ ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Next time, kl boleh usul ga usah pake perpanjangan  waktu om lim... biar ga crowded dan hrgnya tdk over price..  lalu jika ada titipan customer disebutkan siapa customernya yg diwakili .. cuma usul

----------


## herrydragon

> Hahahha bisa aja suhu nogo.... Bukannya semangat, masalahnya gak kebagian ikan bid-ku ditimpain semua


Crowded om 9koi, saya sampai mumet... Panitia sampai gila statusnya  :Peace: , mantap akhirnya dapat no 3 ya om... Wah bisa jadi ikan istim ini ditangan suhu  :Hail:

----------


## herrydragon

> Next time, kl boleh usul ga usah pake perpanjangan  waktu om lim... biar ga crowded dan hrgnya tdk over price..  lalu jika ada titipan customer disebutkan siapa customernya yg diwakili .. cuma usul


Setuju pak

----------


## herrydragon

> Selamat pagi....bangun tidur ikan no.1 hilang, kok surprise dpt no.11 ??? Beneran ini sdh final om LJ ?


Pagi om Rambo.. Eh om Hero, final om... Wah mantap om Ini, bidnya yang apik2 dan mahal2 semua  :Yo:

----------


## hero

> Pagi om Rambo.. Eh om Hero, final om... Wah mantap om Ini, bidnya yang apik2 dan mahal2 semua


Gak nyangka om herry, sy bid jam 22.01 lewat dr batas waktu yg sdh di info om LJ,trus lgs bobo....

----------


## dedyhalim

> Setuju pak


setuju banget pak....
biar ada kepastian lelang sudah selesai atau belum.

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Setuju pak


setuju pak..

----------


## viktor

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


gimana ni om kita pegang omongan om liem makany jam 22;00 kita anggap selesai , kok 22;20 om oasis msh diterima ?

----------


## dedyhalim

saya juga bid pas jam 10.00, ternyata sesudah itu masih ada juga yg ngebid dan diterima pula....gimana nih?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Next time, kl boleh usul ga usah pake perpanjangan  waktu om lim... biar ga crowded dan hrgnya tdk over price..  lalu jika ada titipan customer disebutkan siapa customernya yg diwakili .. cuma usul


Iya setuju

----------


## viktor

dan saya Melihat Rekapan Terakhir Ikan No 25 Diberikan Om Oasis , saya Mohon Jawabannya. Memang kalau diterima terus saya tahu Om Liem Makin Untung. Apakah Postingan Om Liem diatas Tidak ada Artinya ???.

----------


## viktor

> tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI.


Menurut Pengertian saya Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak diterima

----------


## jimmy 007

> Menurut Pengertian saya Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak diterima


Pengertian saya jg begitu, om oasis bid no.12 di jam 22.02,sy duduk manis aja krn udah lewat waktunya.....gmn ini om2?

----------


## Jusri

> Menurut Pengertian saya Bid setelah jam 22:00 tidak diterima


Benar Om Viktor saya juga beranggapan begitu, kalau memeang masih lanjut seharusnya Om LJ memberi tahukan karena postingnya yg "_tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI._ :Smash:  :Smash: " membuat peserta berhenti bid.

----------


## viktor

Ya Kita Tunggu saja KEBIJAKSANAAN Om Liem

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Kepala dingin ya om om skalian.......

----------


## viktor

sekedar info,
4 kunci sukses:keyakinan diriberanidisiplin*KOMITMEN*

----------


## dedyhalim

> Benar Om Viktor saya juga beranggapan begitu, kalau memeang masih lanjut seharusnya Om LJ memberi tahukan karena postingnya yg "_tutup jam 22:00 ya.....ada yg bid atau tidak. JAM 22:00 DINYATAKAN SEMUA SELESAI._" membuat peserta berhenti bid.


betul om, saya juga masukin bid terakhir pas jam 10.00, dan saya fikir sudah bid yg terakhir.
eh ternyata jam 10.01 om welly masukin bid lagi dan ternyata bidnya  diterima.
(sori ya om welly) :Peace:  :Sorry:

----------


## Orion

Iya om liem gmana keputusan akhirnya saya kira juga jam 22.00 sudah selesai makanya setelah lewat itu ada yg bid gak saya timpa lg om karena saya kira sudah selesai

----------


## Dony Lesmana

yuhhuuuuuu.. om LJ dimanakah kau berada ?? Yuhuuu...  Om suryaman bangunin om Lj dunk...  :Rapture:

----------


## Ady

Wah crowded bngt semlm...ampe binun mau ngebid....Btw mantabb bngt neh om suryaman ngeborong 7 ekor....bravooo...
Usul..sebaiknya system perpanjangan wkt dibuat aturan yg jelas dan berlaku utk smua penyelenggara lelang..
Sabarrr om2...ikan bagus msh byk...tp dgn hrg reasonable, itu seni nya.....peace

----------


## Jusri

Malah menghilang  :Doh:

----------


## frostbitez

yg nongol om dodo nih sang trouble solver sejati
tapi g setuju kalo emang ad titipan lebih baik di tulis siapa
hehehe

----------


## limjohan

selamat siang semuanya.....

sengaja tadi pagi saya save dua file, 1 file yg semalam saya rekap sampai jam 10 malam, dan 1 file saya rekap pagi pagi sekali.

Selah membaca semua postingan dengan seksama, dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat, lelang tetap ditutup jam 22:00. Bid setelah pukul 22:00 tidak berlaku. Dan apabila diteruskan memang sudah tidak sehat. Dan dengan pertimbangan forum tercinta kita ini belum support untuk program lelang yg sangat ramai.
Bisa gila aku...rekapnya....hahahaha. 
Memang tidak mudah untuk menjadi sempurna. kita belajar dan belajar.

Berikut ini hasil lelang yg final file sampai dengan pukul 22:00,

Showa 1
 wandy
 10,200


Showa 2
 vikt
 9,300


Showa 3
 jusri
 6,300


Showa 4
 suryaman
 7,000


Showa 5
 suryaman
 4,100


Showa 6
 dalozt
 3,200


Showa 7
 suryaman
 6,500


Showa 8
 hd
 4,000


Showa 9
 viktor
 6,100


Showa 10
 wang
 3,500


Showa 11
 dedig
 9,500


Showa 12
 jimm
 9,600


Showa 13
 suryaman
 5,800


Showa 14
 suryaman
 7,900


Showa 15
 dalozt
 3,100


Showa 16
 dl
 4,300


Showa 17
 dedig
 3,700


Showa 18
 tomaha
 3,300


Showa 19
 tonitop
 3,300


Showa 20
 dedyh
 6,600


Showa 21
 elecs
 5,500


Showa 22
 suryaman
 5,000


Showa 23
 wandy
 2,700


Showa 24
 hd
 4,100


Showa 25
 viktor
 5,100


Showa 26
 welly
 5,500


Showa 27
 elec
 3,700


Showa 28
 hd
 2,400


Showa 29
 suryaman
 13,900







Total

 165,200







GC

 6,608


Best Tategoi

 4,956


Juara 1

 4,956


Juara 2

 3,304


Juara 3

 1,652


Juara 4

 2Kg Silkworm


Juara 5

 2Kg Silkworm







Hadiah semua peserta

 2kg JPD Shori-GROW COLOR koi food







Lucky Draw

 1 Tiket Jkt-Jpn-Jkt


Lucky Draw

 2 Malam Sully Resort, Bali.




 www.sulyresort.com

----------


## jimmy 007

horeee.....akhirnya dpt jg... :Peace:

----------


## jovie

Selamat ya.. buat semua pemenang..

----------


## Ridwan sm

wahhh.. ga dapat jadinya..

----------


## dedyhalim

ini baru fair namanya....
tq om liem, jangan kapok bikin lelang ya.....

----------


## goensoe

> horeee.....akhirnya dpt jg...


Selamat ya om Jimmy 007, ikannya di keeping baik2....

----------


## owi

Salut buat om lj lebih mengedepankan fairness ketimbang kepentingan pribadi, bener bener recommended seller

----------


## oasis

> gimana ni om kita pegang omongan om liem makany jam 22;00 kita anggap selesai , kok 22;20 om oasis msh diterima ?


Wah maaf om saya ga yau closed 22.00 saya cman baca ketentuan lelang awal + 5 menit kalo ada bid masuk karena saya emang mulai bid agak maleman

----------


## frostbitez

nah nice om lim...kc ochiba ud siap?

----------


## herrydragon

> selamat siang semuanya.....
> 
> sengaja tadi pagi saya save dua file, 1 file yg semalam saya rekap sampai jam 10 malam, dan 1 file saya rekap pagi pagi sekali.
> 
> Selah membaca semua postingan dengan seksama, dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat, lelang tetap ditutup jam 22:00. Bid setelah pukul 22:00 tidak berlaku. Dan apabila diteruskan memang sudah tidak sehat. Dan dengan pertimbangan forum tercinta kita ini belum support untuk program lelang yg sangat ramai.
> Bisa gila aku...rekapnya....hahahaha. 
> Memang tidak mudah untuk menjadi sempurna. kita belajar dan belajar.
> 
> Berikut ini hasil lelang yg final file sampai dengan pukul 22:00,
> ...


Sangat bijaksana dan mendekati ketepatan bos bro LJ... Kasian beliau saking paniknya sampai harus therapy... Sukses bos bro LJ, sekalian posting Uchibanya ben pada wudo penggemar KC. Hahahaha....

----------


## herrydragon

Luckydraw bos bro LJ  :Yo:

----------


## bodil

:High5: 


SUPERRBH....

Om LJ...
tinggal pengumuman lucky drawnya...

setelah acara pijat refleksi, biar nga tegang kaya td mlm...

lucky draw ticket pswt & 2 malam sully resort bali...

selamaaaattttttt....  :Cheer2: Om-om smuaaaa para peserta KC... :Cheer2:

----------


## david_pupu

Mantap om lim.

----------


## rvidella

abangku emang sensasional .... ini pas doski pilih ikan-ikan ini .... :Kev:

----------


## 9KOI

Hadehhh gak kebagian ikan😭. Tp saya sangat menghargai keputusan tegas om LJ sebagai panitia yang menjunjung tinggi fair play dan kebersamaan. Sukses selalu, ditunggu KC selanjutnya om.👍👍👍

----------


## rvidella

my boss .... negotiate ... finish ... deal ... happy 




sumringah !!!!

----------


## limjohan

> Hadehhh gak kebagian ikan. Tp saya sangat menghargai keputusan tegas om LJ sebagai panitia yang menjunjung tinggi fair play dan kebersamaan. Sukses selalu, ditunggu KC selanjutnya om.



i lop u pool boz.... :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## oasis

Om surya bagi dong hehe

----------


## Jusri

Om LJ minta no rekening ya. Thanks

----------


## limjohan

> Om LJ minta no rekening ya. Thanks


Om Jusri, ini rekening nya ya 
BCA 2684019090 limjohan


Thank you so much

----------


## herrydragon

> _Agent 009 siap membantu anda.........._


Agen ganda dipake rame2 bikin harga meledak tinggi, tersangka utama yang tengah  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## viktor

> Wah maaf om saya ga yau closed 22.00 saya cman baca ketentuan lelang awal + 5 menit kalo ada bid masuk karena saya emang mulai bid agak maleman


iya gpp om oasis memang sikon ny overload sekali maklum kc om liem banyak penggemar , sy puas sekali dng keputusan om liem  :Peace:  bravo koi palace

----------


## oasis

Barangkali ada yang mau di hibah om victor hehe biar merata

----------


## epoe

> Agen ganda dipake rame2 bikin harga meledak tinggi, tersangka utama yang tengah


_Bukan Om Herry,_
ya mengancungkan tangan tinggi2 ....... 
Kalau yang tengah, piara ikan ............................................... serok ikan, dan cutting salon. :Cool2:

----------


## epoe

waaah sy ngga ada dapat (ketiduran),  :Sleep:  ........ semoga piara yang bagus "Happy Keeping", congrat semua.............  :Tape2:

----------


## herrydragon

> _Bukan Om Herry,_
> ya mengancungkan tangan tinggi2 ....... 
> Kalau yang tengah, piara ikan ............................................... serok ikan, dan cutting salon.


Hahaha... Semua dobel agent om Ep

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Maksudnya double agent itu apa ?

----------


## herrydragon

> Maksudnya double agent itu apa ?


Wah ngga pernah liat james bond ya om bob? Apa james bob....

----------


## Jusri

Saya sudah transfer om LJ

----------


## Orion

Hahahaha...terutama yg paling kanan ya om nogo

----------


## oasis

> Maksudnya double agent itu apa ?


Double agent ciri cirinya suka borong lelalng om bobby wkwkwk

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Double agent ciri cirinya suka borong lelalng om bobby wkwkwk


Ooooo....gitu

----------


## herrydragon

> Double agent ciri cirinya suka borong lelalng om bobby wkwkwk


Hahahaha... Pengakuan yang jujur om Oasis

----------


## herrydragon

Sampai Jogjakarta dgn selamat  :Yo:

----------


## bodil

> Sampai Jogjakarta dgn selamat



huaaaa....  :Cry:  :Cry: Cakeppp om Herry... :Frusty: 

sumiyemnya pasti tambah menor lagi ya... Dgn ramuan holly water...  :Pray2: 
duuuhh ngiriii bangeettt liat sekiguchinya...  :Drum:  :Doh: 

selamat sampai tujuan yah om ... Dan keeping yang baik... Sampai ketemu thn depan... :Peace:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Target:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Peace:

----------


## owi

> Sampai Jogjakarta dgn selamat


cakep cakep om, naksir yg plg kanan

----------


## herrydragon

> huaaaa.... Cakeppp om Herry...
> 
> sumiyemnya pasti tambah menor lagi ya... Dgn ramuan holly water... 
> duuuhh ngiriii bangeettt liat sekiguchinya... 
> 
> selamat sampai tujuan yah om ... Dan keeping yang baik... Sampai ketemu thn depan...


Thanks om Bodil  :Hug:

----------


## herrydragon

> cakep cakep om, naksir yg plg kanan


Kanan pilihan om Royal... Kudu sampai dapat, jeli tenan beliau  :Yo:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Tadi pagi habis denger ikannya sekiguchi kc ini yg baru sampai dr om victor , cakep ikannya ....

----------


## bodil

:High5:  :High5: 

Sekiguchinya alus-alus yah om bobby..?
muluuussssszzzz...  :Music: 

Salam kenal om Bob..  :Yo:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Sekiguchinya alus-alus yah om bobby..?
> muluuussssszzzz... 
> 
> Salam kenal om Bob..


Salam kenal juga om bodil...

----------


## dedyhalim

baru nyempet upload foto nih....
ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.

----------


## herrydragon

> baru nyempet upload foto nih....
> ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
> mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.


Bagus om Dedy...  :Yo:

----------


## dedyhalim

> Bagus om Dedy...



tq om. salam kenal om.... :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> tq om. salam kenal om....


Salam kenal om  :Peace:

----------


## bodil

> baru nyempet upload foto nih....
> ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
> mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.



Baguuyyyy om dedi...  :Thumb: 
kena cai bandung... Dingiiiin dingiiinnn... Breeerrrzzzzz.... :Smow: 

kepala gede, pundak keker... Kulit alus pisaan... 
Mudah2an bisa ginuk2 ya om dedi..... :Cheer2:  :Target:  :Flame:  :Target:  :Cheer2: 

HAPPY keeping.... Om dedi...
Sampai ketemu thn depan... 

Salam kenal om..
 :Grouphug:

----------


## dedyhalim

> Baguuyyyy om dedi... 
> kena cai bandung... Dingiiiin dingiiinnn... Breeerrrzzzzz....
> 
> kepala gede, pundak keker... Kulit alus pisaan... 
> Mudah2an bisa ginuk2 ya om dedi.....
> 
> HAPPY keeping.... Om dedi...
> Sampai ketemu thn depan... 
> 
> Salam kenal om..


salam kenal juga om...

hehehe....makasih om...
mudah2an perkembangannya sesuai dengan perkiraan. kolam lagi agak padat nih... :Rockon:

----------


## owi

> baru nyempet upload foto nih....
> ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
> mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.


keren om dedy polanya udah jadi

----------


## dedyhalim

> keren om dedy polanya udah jadi


makasih om owi....

----------


## wahyukoi

> sekedar info,
> 4 kunci sukses:keyakinan diriberanidisiplin*KOMITMEN*


Om victor no 2 nya kalo bosen saya mau nerusin merawat.tqs

----------


## hero

Klu ada yg mau over ikan ini sy siap nampung ya...please....

----------


## owi

Memang showanya KC ini TOP euy

----------


## interisti

> baru nyempet upload foto nih....
> ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
> mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.


Cakep om showanya

----------


## dTp

> baru nyempet upload foto nih....
> ikan udah nyampe hari senin malam, difoto hari selasa sore..
> mudah2an bisa grow dengan baik ya.


bagus ikannya  :Yo: 
tinggal body nya aja om di tebelin  :High5:

----------


## dalozt

Punya Saya sudah berpulang ;( sudah saya relakan  :Cry:  :Doh:  :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## majin91

> Punya Saya sudah berpulang ;( sudah saya relakan


waduh berpulang kmn om?

----------


## dedyhalim

> Punya Saya sudah berpulang ;( sudah saya relakan


wah, sayang banget om...
emang kenapa om? sakit kah, atau loncat?

----------


## dTp

wih bagus gtu kok buru" dia pulangnya  :Cry:

----------


## owi

> Punya Saya sudah berpulang ;( sudah saya relakan


Sakit atau harakiri om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *ACARA*Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
> Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *28 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.
> 
> *PERIODE:*
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*
> 
> *Hadiah:*
> *GC :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
> *Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
> ...


wah udah mau abis ni KC sekiguchi kedua... siaaap siappppp

----------


## Dony Lesmana

siap siapppppp... bakal seru nihhhh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

mana fotonya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mana fotonya ?


Sabar dunkkkk... hahaha

----------


## frostbitez

pasang dong kalo keren...

----------


## jhnsone

Foto lama kog kehapuse semua tuh?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Pertamax update deh

No 16... 

Sekarang ukuran 56 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sampai Jogjakarta dgn selamat


ditangan holy water jadi bagus bgt nih pastinya... huaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## herrydragon

> ditangan holy water jadi bagus bgt nih pastinya... huaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Siap siapppppp  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## dedyhalim

mumpung lagi libur upload foto ah...
sekarang ukurannya sekitar 58cm...



videonya, semoga muncul....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9PPpxKPgE

----------


## dedyhalim

uuppss...ukurannya kegedean ya?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9PPpxKPgE

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> uuppss...ukurannya kegedean ya?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9PPpxKPgE


mantep nih om.... ayo om LJ kemana ya ??

----------


## limjohan

aku disini om....ayo..waktunya update om..om

----------


## tonitops

URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/T
60cm

----------


## tonitops

60cm

----------


## tonitops

60 cm

----------


## tonitops

https://youtu.be/-0VmHrXBZPc

----------


## tonitops

URL=http://youtu.be/-0VmHrXBZPc

----------


## tonitops

Wah ga bisa taro videonya...tolong di klik aja di youtubenya ya...

----------


## GRiffiN

> https://youtu.be/-0VmHrXBZPc


Bantu tongolin:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> aku disini om....ayo..waktunya update om..om


om om.. foto2 lamanya diupload lg dunk biar kite belajar.. makasihh

----------


## tonitops

> Bantu tongolin:


Gimana caranya om...?

----------


## wang



----------


## wang



----------


## wang



----------


## wang

hasil akhir 58cm

----------


## wang

https://youtu.be/Dty0ltm8q_s

----------


## GRiffiN

> Gimana caranya om...?


link youtube di kasi tag video seperti ini:



```

[video]Link_disini[/video] 


```

----------


## tonitops

https://youtu.be/Dty0ltm8q_s

----------


## herrydragon

https://youtu.be/Dty0ltm8q_s kok susah ya ini

----------


## herrydragon

No 8 size 49cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 24 size 52cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 28 size 55cm.

----------


## herrydragon

Video no8

----------


## herrydragon

Video no 24

----------


## herrydragon

Video no 28

----------


## Jusri

Posting Sekiguchi no 3

----------


## Jusri

Video Sekiguchi no 3, size 51 cm
https://youtu.be/CS0bc9ZxUsU

----------


## frostbitez

No 28 nih... :Fear:

----------


## tomahawk

> Posting Sekiguchi no 3


Keren ini..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *ACARA*Acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diternakan oleh Masayuki Sekiguchi dan Takamitsu Sekiguchi dari *Sekiguchi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
> Ikan terbaik yang terpilih hanya sebanyak *28 ekor* saja oleh breedernya dengan size rata-rata 30-35 cm, OYAGOI : BENIZAKURA.
> 
> *PERIODE:*
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *10 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 24 Maret 2015*
> 
> *Hadiah:*
> *GC :  -- 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
> *Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
> ...



Duduk manis menunggu hasil penjurian... semoga semua aturan main dilaksanakan dengan baik..  ::

----------


## epoe

*bener2 Tategoi ............................................. 1,5th lagi matang !!! kalau dijual mau beli .......................*

----------


## tonitops

Menunggu hasil..

----------


## frostbitez

penonton ud lupa kalo ad filem ini...hahaha
summon suryaman biar seru lg filemnya

----------


## dedyhalim

Om LJ kemana ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Menunggu hasil..





> penonton ud lupa kalo ad filem ini...hahaha
> summon suryaman biar seru lg filemnya





> Om LJ kemana ya?


jd inget bioskop jaman dulu... filmnya ada break ditengah , penonton nyari makanan dulu... hahahahahah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

:Caked:  :Caked:  beli pop corn dulu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Uda tgl 7 april nihhh...  :Kev:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sabar om, tak kan lari gunung dikejar.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sabar om, tak kan lari gunung dikejar.


bagai memeluk gunung tangan tak sampai...

----------


## Gunche

> bagai memeluk gunung tangan tak sampai...


tangan yg ga sampai or ada ganjelan di perutnya Om?

----------


## Gunche

iya nih makin byk acara KC yg akhirnya kurang commit dan respond nih padahal Dealer-Dealer ternama di Indo ya....
Kesempatan buat Dealer2 kecil bagus nih.... utk masuk.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om LJ.. dikau kemanakah ?? Kami menanti.. jgn sampai kapok ikutan kc nihhh

----------


## Glenardo

https://youtu.be/CS0bc9ZxUsU

Saya bantu tampilin video showa Om Jusri

----------


## dedyhalim

tidak terasa sudah lebih dari 2 minggu dari jadwal penjurian tapi belum ada kabar berita dari penyelenggara.
apakah akhirnya ada keputusan final ataukah lenyap terbawa angin lalu.....? (lebay mode)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> tidak terasa sudah lebih dari 2 minggu dari jadwal penjurian tapi belum ada kabar berita dari penyelenggara.
> apakah akhirnya ada keputusan final ataukah lenyap terbawa angin lalu.....? (lebay mode)


Selamat malam om dedy

----------


## dedyhalim

Malam juga om....
lagi malam mingguan nih om?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Malam Om Dony Dan Om Dedy.

----------


## frostbitez

la la la la la la la

----------


## dedyhalim

> Malam Om Dony Dan Om Dedy.


Malam juga om slamet....
om slamet ikutan malam mingguan juga?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Malam juga om slamet....
> om slamet ikutan malam mingguan juga?


Selamat malam minggu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Maaf ketiduran Om Deddy

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Maaf ketiduran Om Deddy


Selamat hari minggu

----------


## Movenpick7

Maaf sebelumnya kalo saya bertanya, maksudnya kc ini udah lewat masa penjurian tp belum dijurikan ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat sore

----------


## frostbitez

g ada usul...kan selama ini selalu ada yg merasa dirugikan dengan keterlambatan penjurian di forum, 
gimana kalo untuk next kalo ga ada kejelasan yg bisa diterima, pihak penyelenggara dikasih denda untuk tambahan hadiahnya 
misal telat 7 hari is okay, lewat dari itu dihitung 2% per hari dr total hadiah
kan yg nunggu jg seneng tuh makin telat makin gede prizenya  :Whistle:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> g ada usul...kan selama ini selalu ada yg merasa dirugikan dengan keterlambatan penjurian di forum, 
> gimana kalo untuk next kalo ga ada kejelasan yg bisa diterima, pihak penyelenggara dikasih denda untuk tambahan hadiahnya 
> misal telat 7 hari is okay, lewat dari itu dihitung 2% per hari dr total hadiah
> kan yg nunggu jg seneng tuh makin telat makin gede prizenya


Nambahin aja Om Han, harusnya kalo penjurian di mundurkan apalagi sampai satu bulan lebih, harus disepakatin dulu oleh peserta nya, karena ini menyangkut rencana masing masing peserta bersama ikan nya.

----------


## dedyhalim

Menurut saya,  apabila ada keterlambatan penjurian apapun alasannya, sebaiknya penyelenggara memberikan pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu. Agar tidak terjadi berbagai dugaan dan argumentasi....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat malam...

----------


## tomahawk

Selamat Pagi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat Pagi


selamat malam om...

----------


## Jusri

yuuuhhhuuuuuuuuuuu................................  ......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

selamat malam  om  ...

----------


## limjohan

waduh sudah rame ternyata......., sorry ya om om semua. sebentar lagi ya. mohon bersabar ya.

----------


## limjohan

makasih ya om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> waduh sudah rame ternyata......., sorry ya om om semua. sebentar lagi ya. mohon bersabar ya.





> makasih ya om


selamat malam om mybro yang ganteng...

----------


## limjohan

> Om LJ kemana ya?


  saya disini om.

----------


## limjohan

> jd inget bioskop jaman dulu... filmnya ada break ditengah , penonton nyari makanan dulu... hahahahahah



kebelet pipis ya om

----------


## limjohan

> iya nih makin byk acara KC yg akhirnya kurang commit dan respond nih padahal Dealer-Dealer ternama di Indo ya....
> Kesempatan buat Dealer2 kecil bagus nih.... utk masuk.



ini sahabat saya yang paling ganteng, apa kabar om ku, sehat kah ? pasti sehat selalu. salam buat keluarga ya om...

----------


## limjohan

> om LJ.. dikau kemanakah ?? Kami menanti.. jgn sampai kapok ikutan kc nihhh



jangan kapok dong om, kan kita sama sama "om ganteng"..... :Kev:  :Peace:

----------


## limjohan

> tidak terasa sudah lebih dari 2 minggu dari jadwal penjurian tapi belum ada kabar berita dari penyelenggara.
> apakah akhirnya ada keputusan final ataukah lenyap terbawa angin lalu.....? (lebay mode)



yang sabar ya om, nanti dapat cupika cupiki dari miyabi om....dont worry lah.... :Focus:

----------


## limjohan

> Malam Om Dony Dan Om Dedy.



malam om slamet om dony om dedy,..... :Spy:

----------


## limjohan

Berikut ini foto awal semua ikan.

----------


## limjohan

Berikut ini hasil update yang masuk diemail kita :

<font class="Apple-style-span" color="#1d5b80">

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dty0ltm8q_s

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VmHrXBZPc

----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan



----------


## limjohan

1. Jusri no.3-51cm
2. Herrydragon no.8-49cm
3. Wang no.10-58cm
4. Donylesmana no.16-56cm
5. Tonitops no.19-60cm
6. Deddyhalim no.20-58cm
7. Herrydragon no.24-52cm
8. Herrydragon no.28-55cm
9. Suryaman,kabayan no.29-47cm

Dari 29 ekor yang di KC, hanya 9 ekor yang terlaporkan. 

Kita menunggu hasil dari Breedernya ya om..om. Si breeder mungkin lagi sibuk, habis dapat GC.
Mohon maaf ya. Doorprize nanti akan diundi saat acara kois festival di ancol.

Terima kasih.

----------


## dedyhalim

> 1. Jusri no.3-51cm
> 2. Herrydragon no.8-49cm
> 3. Wang no.10-58cm
> 4. Donylesmana no.16-56cm
> 5. Tonitops no.19-60cm
> 6. Deddyhalim no.20-58cm
> 7. Herrydragon no.24-52cm
> 8. Herrydragon no.28-55cm
> 9. Suryaman,kabayan no.29-47cm
> ...


Pagi om....
jadi kalo ga bisa datang ke ancol, ga dapet doorprize? Kebetulan saya ada acara mendadak, kemungkinan ga bisa datang ke ancol....

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

mau tanya dong gimana caranya video yang udah di youtube bisa tampil di forum?

----------


## dedigouw

> mau tanya dong gimana caranya video yang udah di youtube bisa tampil di forum?


Ketik seperti ini Om:

copypaste link dari youtube

Hanya terlihat tulisan biru: copypaste link dari youtube, nah om quote message ini maka akan terlihat tulisan video dikurung tanda baca [   ] diantara tulisan "copypaste link dari youtube"

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

jadi kita copy dulu link videonya yang di youtube ya?

----------


## dedigouw

> jadi kita copy dulu link videonya yang di youtube ya?


Iya Om...
Kalau ada link youtube di copy paste saja disini, coba saya bantu

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

sehabis dicopy tinggal di paste aja di sini?

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

makasih nih tawaran bantuannya, tapi pengen bisa sendiri , hehe

----------


## dedigouw

> sehabis dicopy tinggal di paste aja di sini?


Iya om...taruh link nya di antara menu video yg dikurung dengan tanda baca [video]

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

coba dong contohin format pengetikannya gimana

----------


## dedigouw

> coba dong contohin format pengetikannya gimana


Di Quote aja message saya yg tadi ada tulisan biru "copypaste link dari youtube"  begitu di quote akan terlihat format nya

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

maksih banyak ya infonya

----------


## limjohan

> Pagi om....
> jadi kalo ga bisa datang ke ancol, ga dapet doorprize? Kebetulan saya ada acara mendadak, kemungkinan ga bisa datang ke ancol....



wah pastinya nanti nyesel kalo ga datang (kata om dony ganteng). EO nya super, acaranya super.

----------


## limjohan

Here it is the result : Congratulation.....

----------


## limjohan

1st PRIZE...

----------


## limjohan

Best Tategoi...

----------


## limjohan

and the Grand Champhion is......

----------


## limjohan

CONGRATULATION ...NICE KEEPING. Thank you so much to Masayuki san.
Thank you also my brader Lukas san, Picture and video by Lukas Tanusanjaya.

----------


## Gunche

> CONGRATULATION ...NICE KEEPING. Thank you so much to Masayuki san.
> Thank you also my brader Lukas san, Picture and video by Lukas Tanusanjaya.



Om Lim, jadinya no brp yg jadi GC nih?

----------


## dedyhalim

> Om Lim, jadinya no brp yg jadi GC nih?


no.20 kah?  :Pray2:

----------


## Gunche

kaya nya no 20 ya yg GC.

Om LJ... dibuatkan listnya donk....

----------


## dedyhalim

sik asik, sik asik....

----------


## Jusri

Congrats om Dedyhalim

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no.20 kah?


Congrats om dedy jd gc... om jusri juara 1 nihhh

----------


## frostbitez

hihihihi
untuk koko dony lyrics lagu yg paling cocok
*
And how can I breath when the air goes with you
How can I see when the light goes too*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> hihihihi
> untuk koko dony lyrics lagu yg paling cocok
> *
> And how can I breath when the air goes with you
> How can I see when the light goes too*


Dpt best tategoi loh akyuu... mayan dpt 5.082.000...

----------


## dedyhalim

> Congrats om Dedyhalim


makasih om jusri

----------


## dedyhalim

> Congrats om dedy jd gc... om jusri juara 1 nihhh


makasih om, kebetulan dapet ikannya juga bagus...

----------


## limjohan

> sik asik, sik asik....



selamat ya om...nice keeeping....

----------


## limjohan

> Dpt best tategoi loh akyuu... mayan dpt 5.082.000... 😀



not too bad lah uncle handsome, 5jt an .....lumayan, potong pajak 50% jadi 2,5jt an ya..... :Smash:   nice keeping....

----------


## limjohan

> Om Lim, jadinya no brp yg jadi GC nih?


eh...om gunce lagi, apa kabar om ? sehat ? semoga sehat selalu, panjang umur, makmur, tentram, nyaman,  :Wacko:

----------


## limjohan

Grand champion -------> deddy halim fish no. 20. ( Rp. 6,608,000 )


Best Tategoi -----------> dony lesmana uncle handsome fish no. 16. (Rp. 4,956,000) khusus BT potong pajak 50% ( :Kev: )


Juara 1 -----------------> jusri fish no. (Rp. 4,956,000)


Juara 2------------------> wang fish no. 10 (Rp. 3,304,000)


Juara 3 -----------------> herry dragon fish no. 28 (Rp. 1,652,000)


Juara 4 ----------------->suryaman-kabayan fish no. 29 (2Kg Silkworm) 


Juara 5 ----------------->herry dragon fish no. 8 (2Kg Silkworm)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Uncle lim .. you know me well lah.. extra 50 % donk.. lg BU

----------


## dedigouw

> Grand champion -------> deddy halim fish no. 20. ( Rp. 6,608,000 )
> 
> 
> Best Tategoi -----------> dony lesmana uncle handsome fish no. 16. (Rp. 4,956,000) khusus BT potong pajak 50% ()
> 
> 
> Juara 1 -----------------> jusri fish no. (Rp. 4,956,000)
> 
> 
> ...


Selamat buat para Pemenang!

 :Clap2:   :Clap2:

----------


## limjohan

> Selamat buat para Pemenang!



Tolong email ke : *[email protected]* nomor rekening om, akan kita transfer kan.
BCA only please, easy for me.




Om gunce apa kabar ? :Flame: baik kah? nanti diancol sy traktir minum "es kelapa muda" om..... :Ranger:  :Fish:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Dpt best tategoi loh akyuu... mayan dpt 5.082.000... 😀


I will survive.... ohhhh I will survive....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Untuk para pemenang, SELAMAT.... Keep the spirit on.

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada pemenang. 

omong2 masih ada doorprize ke jepang nihhh  jgn lupa di kois festivall, pada dateng yaaaa

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Woowww ke Jepang lagi ?

----------


## tomahawk

Congrats buat para pemenang

----------


## herrydragon

> Grand champion -------> deddy halim fish no. 20. ( Rp. 6,608,000 )
> 
> 
> Best Tategoi -----------> dony lesmana uncle handsome fish no. 16. (Rp. 4,956,000) khusus BT potong pajak 50% ()
> 
> 
> Juara 1 -----------------> jusri fish no. (Rp. 4,956,000)
> 
> 
> ...


Wah mantap thanks bos bro LJ

----------


## limjohan

Hadiah doorprize telah kita undi saat aacara koi-s di ancol:

Berikut ini pemenangnya :

voucher vila bali : 

Showa no. 8 (herrydragon)
Showa no. 22 (suryaman)
pemenang mohon menghubungi Bpk. Davit Elecson di BB 2A17C6CB 

1 ticket Jakarta - Tokyo - Jakarta showa no. 26 (welly). Ticket berlaku s/d desember 2015.

Terima kasih atas dukungannya.

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada pemenang.

----------


## Jusri

Hadiah sudah saya terima, terima kasih Om Lim - Koipalace  :Thumb:

----------


## Elecson

Tolong add PIN 53D2E266. PIN lama sudah rusak. Selamat untuk sua pemenang.

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat yang menang

----------

